# SAS NFL Pick 'em 2013-2014



## Cam1

*Standings:*

1. Whodey85: 98-48 ****
1. Minimized: 97-49 ****
3. Cam1: 95-51 ***
3. Eastwinds: 96-50 **
5. Eimaj: 94-52 ***
6. Anonymid: 94-52 **
7. CWe: 93-53 **
8. F1X3R: 90-56 ***
9. Silentimage: 89-57 **
10. Zeppelin: 88-59 **
11. Limmy: 88-58 *
12. Prodigy: 87-59 **
13. The Patriot: 86-60 *
13. Trendsetter: 86-60 *
15. Alibaba: 85-61
16. Daveyboy: 85-62
17. BTAG: 82-64 *
18. Chantellabella: 81-66


----------



## Daveyboy

I would like to be in....

Do you use a betting line, or straight up-no points?

J-E-T-S..


----------



## Cam1

Daveyboy said:


> I would like to be in....
> 
> Do you use a betting line, or straight up-no points?
> 
> J-E-T-S..


It's a very simple version, no point spreads.


----------



## Limmy

In!


----------



## anonymid

Can't wait to give this another shot! If I recall correctly, I won a lot of individual week titles last year, but my overall record was only middle-of-the-pack.


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> Can't wait to give this another shot! If I recall correctly, I won a lot of individual week titles last year, but my overall record was only middle-of-the-pack.


Yeah, I remember you had a lot of really good weeks but one terrible one that killed your chances. Like a 3-13 or 4-12 - something like that at one point.


----------



## WhoDey85

Nice! It's back!


----------



## The Patriot

I'm definitely in. Under my Nightmare or what ever my username was before this one I had like an okay record but then I got locked out of my hotmail had to change my username on here so some of my score was transferred here. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> I'm definitely in. Under my Nightmare or what ever my username was before this one I had like an okay record but then I got locked out of my hotmail had to change my username on here so some of my score was transferred here. Looking forward to it.


What was your old user anyways? Like Iron something? Glad you're back for another year 

I need to post this on Anxspace too so Bobthebest and Chantella can get play.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> What was your old user anyways? Like Iron something? Glad you're back for another year
> 
> I need to post this on Anxspace too so Bobthebest and Chantella can get play.


 Haha Hey Cam, Yeah Ironpain. I've already got down my winners for tomorrow and Friday's Pre Season games.

Thu Match Ups

Tampa Bay @ Baltimore? Baltimore
Tennessee @ Washington? Washington
Seattle @ San Diego? Seattle

Fri Match Up

Atlanta @ Cincinnati? Cincinnati. 
San Fran @ Denver? San Fran. 
N.Y. Jets @ Detroit? Detroit.

Oh Forgot

Philadelphia @ New England Patriots? Patriots

Well I hope so, Chip Kelly is a different breed
of coach and his style may throw the Patriots off
their game. Its only Pre season

Can't wait to see everyone's picks, going to be fun.


----------



## minimized

I want to try. Hopefully I'll remember.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Haha Hey Cam, Yeah Ironpain. I've already got down my winners for tomorrow and Friday's Pre Season games.
> 
> Thu Match Ups
> 
> Tampa Bay @ Baltimore? Baltimore
> Tennessee @ Washington? Washington
> Seattle @ San Diego? Seattle
> 
> Fri Match Up
> 
> Atlanta @ Cincinnati? Cincinnati.
> San Fran @ Denver? San Fran.
> N.Y. Jets @ Detroit? Detroit.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone's picks, going to be fun.


No prediction for the Patriots game? But it's pretty obvious they will win, the Eagles should be pretty bad this year and lost Maclin. I'm excited to see Dobson, Sudfeld, Boyce, and Thompkins play. I also really think the Patriots are going to have a pretty damn good defense if they stay healthy.


----------



## PoppinSmoke

Im in. Are we picking preseason games?


----------



## Cam1

PoppinSmoke said:


> Im in. Are we picking preseason games?


Nah, we could post them for fun though? Something to pass the time til the season starts.


----------



## PoppinSmoke

Ok cool. It wouldn't make much sense since the starters hardly play and its mostly backups fighting for roster spots


----------



## WhoDey85

Nah preseason games are totally a crap shoot.


----------



## Limmy

Are we gonna pick the games in this thread? cause lets not forget there is an edit button  could be alot of cheating :s


----------



## WhoDey85

Limmy said:


> Are we gonna pick the games in this thread? cause lets not forget there is an edit button  could be alot of cheating :s


I don't think we have to worry about that here. I don't think people are that worried about winning this thing, as it's all for fun. Maybe I'm too naive. 

I'm good either way.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> No prediction for the Patriots game? But it's pretty obvious they will win, the Eagles should be pretty bad this year and lost Maclin. I'm excited to see Dobson, Sudfeld, Boyce, and Thompkins play. I also really think the Patriots are going to have a pretty damn good defense if they stay healthy.


Patriots of course, I'm hoping for our sake that The Patriots Defense can step it up but I don't know what Chip Kelly is doing, how he's preparing his players, I knew very little about him in Oregon but not sure what his plans are but its a Pre Season game, I agree The Patriots need to stay Healthy


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> No prediction for the Patriots game? But it's pretty obvious they will lose, the Eagles should be pretty amazing this year and doesnt matter if they lost Maclin. I'm excited to see Dobson, Sudfeld, Boyce, and Thompkins play. I also really think the Patriots are going to have a pretty damn good defense if they stay healthy.


fixed it for you


----------



## The Patriot

Patriots football is back. :clap:clap Patriot Loud Patriot Proud. I know its only PreSeason but we are up 24-13, Ah but is Tebow really coming in? haha I am uncertain how to feel, they say he will be in the game. Lets get this going, can't wait for the regular season. Patriots fans what is your season Prediction. 

Patriots will be 9-2 at best I would say maybe 10-3. I won't Jinx it though.

I forgot a few teams when I was posting my Pre Season picks but nobody wanted to play anyways so there was no point. Today The Bills take on the Colts, I'm going with The Bills


----------



## CWe

Yea man, leave the pick'ems on the forum! its better this way and cant wait to play!


----------



## Zeppelin

Ill play. I can't wait for the season to start. Go Hawks!


----------



## Winds

I'm in.


----------



## The Patriot

Patriots fans, I don't know who here has heard the news yet but Tom Brady left practice today with a Possible Knee Injury, (The Key word being possible I won't speculate or start worrying until I've heard from himself, his doctor or trainer as to his condition. On Tim Tebows birthday, Coincidence I think not Tim is probably thanking God :b


----------



## Cam1

Some really tough games to pick in week 1. Lots of good match-ups. For those who don't remember or didn't play last year, if you pick the correct score for the Sunday Night game one of your losses is replaced with a win. No one got the score right last year though for any of the Sunday night games.

*Template*

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- >

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- >
Titans @ Steelers ---------- >
Falcons @ Saints ---------- >
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- >
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- >
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- >
Bengals @ Bears ---------- >
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- >
Vikings @ Lions ---------- >
Raiders @ Colts ---------- >
Packers @ 49ers ---------- >
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- >

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- >

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- >
Texans @ Chargers ---------- >


----------



## The Patriot

:teeth Probably going to totally blow this lmao (Easier to read without the score) 

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos.....> Broncos (Well at least if I go down tonight I'm taking you all with me lol, I see half of you picked The Broncos too) 

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills............> Patriots
Titans @ Steelers........> Steelers. 
Falcons @ Saints.........> Falcons 
Buccaneers @ Jets.......> Buccaneers 
Chiefs @ Jaguars.........> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers...> SeaHawks 
Bengals @ Bears..........> Bears
Dolphins @ Browns.......> Browns 
Vikings @ Lions...........> Lions 
Raiders @ Colts.........> Colts 
Packers @ 49ers.......> 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams......> Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys Cowboys 36-24

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins....> Redskins
Texans @ Chargers...> Texans 

Okay there we go


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Its okay to start now right Cam?


Sure thing. I'm going to do mine soon as well because I'm really impatient. Might change pending on injuries and whatnot.


----------



## Cam1

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Falcons
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Cowboys 31-21

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 31-28
Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## Limmy

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos.....> Broncos 

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills............> Patriots
Titans @ Steelers........> Steelers. 
Falcons @ Saints.........> Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets.......> Buccaneers 
Chiefs @ Jaguars.........> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers...> Seahawks 
Bengals @ Bears..........> Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns.......> Dolphins
Vikings @ Lions...........> Lions
Raiders @ Colts.........> Colts 
Packers @ 49ers.......> 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams......> Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys-------> Giants 24-14

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins....> Eagles
Texans @ Chargers...> Texans


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 1*

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > *Broncos*

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > *Patriots*
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > *Steelers*
Falcons @ Saints ---------- >* Saints*
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > *Bucs*
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > *Chiefs*
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > *Seahawks*
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > *Bears*
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > *Browns*
Vikings @ Lions ---------- >* Lions*
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > *Colts*
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > *49ers*
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > *Rams*

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > *Cowboys 24-20*

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > *Redskins*
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > *Texans*


----------



## CWe

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Ravens

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Falcons
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Dolphins
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 20-17

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## CWe

Am i the only guy who is going with the ravens? i just think they'll pull it out


----------



## anonymid

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > BRONCOS

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > PATRIOTS
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > STEELERS
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > SAINTS
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > BUCS
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > CHIEFS
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > SEAHAWKS
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > BEARS
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > BROWNS
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > LIONS
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > COLTS
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > NINERS
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > RAMS

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > GIANTS (28-20)

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > REDSKINS
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > TEXANS


----------



## minimized

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos.....> Broncos 

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills............> Patriots
Titans @ Steelers........> Steelers. 
Falcons @ Saints.........> Falcons
Buccaneers @ Jets.......> Buccaneers 
Chiefs @ Jaguars.........> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers...> Seahawks 
Bengals @ Bears..........> Bears
Dolphins @ Browns.......> Browns
Vikings @ Lions...........> Lions
Raiders @ Colts.........> Colts 
Packers @ 49ers.......> 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams......> Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys-------> Giants 31-24

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins....> Redskins
Texans @ Chargers...> Texans


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's Picks:*

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- >Cardinals

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 21-10

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Eagles
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## Silent Image

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Ravens

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Bills
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Jaguars
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Cowboys 24-21

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## Cam1

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Ravens

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Dolphins
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > Packers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants, 24-17

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## Zeppelin

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- >Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- >Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- >Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Falcons
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- >Jets
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- >Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- >Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- >Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Dolphins
Vikings @ Lions ---------- >Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- >Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- >49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- >Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Cowboys 28-21

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## Slumknox

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Pats
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Titans (Locker can play)
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Bucs (START THE BUCS D ON YOUR FF TEAM!)
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Panthers with the upset
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Phins
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Cards

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Boys

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Eagles
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Pats
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers 
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Bucs 
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Hawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Vikings
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Boys (27-24)

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## Winds

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Bucs
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Panthers
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Cowboys 30-24

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Eagles
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## ASB20

*ASB's Picks

*
Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Pats
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Falcons
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Panthers
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bengals
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > 'Fins
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > Pack
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- >Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 28-20

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Eagles
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## Eimaj

CWe said:


> Am i the only guy who is going with the ravens? i just think they'll pull it out


Not when Peyton Manning throws 7 TDs.


----------



## CWe

Eimaj said:


> Not when Peyton Manning throws 7 TDs.


I feel like an idiot now!

0-1 for me


----------



## millenniumman75

Just so you know....I am UNFRIENDING people who root for Da Bears this week.

...just kidding :lol. I'll forgive you, even though I am a Bengals fan :lol.
I still laugh when they are called the Cardiac Cats :lol.


----------



## ASB20

millenniumman75 said:


> Just so you know....I am UNFRIENDING people who root for Da Bears this week.
> 
> ...just kidding :lol. I'll forgive you, even though I am a Bengals fan :lol.
> I still laugh when they are called the Cardiac Cats :lol.


Hey, be happy your cats-themed team even has a pulse :lol The only cardiac anything going on with my Jags is a flat-line indicator.

Clowning for Clowney 2014!


----------



## BTAG

I've been too busy to get on and make my picks, so even though I couldn't pick the first game, I'll start with Sunday.

Patriots
Steelers
Falcons
Bucs 
Chiefs
Seahawks
Bengals
Browns
Lions 
Colts
Packers
Rams
Cowboys 31-21
Redskins
Texans ( I'm so sorry, I just can't pick my Chargers until the offensive line shows they can be at least average against a good defense)


----------



## Cam1

*Xtraneous's Picks*

Week 1 Schedule:

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Falcons
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Dolphins
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Vikings
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > Packers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 27 - 17

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## AliBaba

millenniumman75 said:


> Just so you know....I am UNFRIENDING people who root for Da Bears this week.


Go Bengals! Who dey & all that ****.


----------



## F1X3R

Week 1 Schedule:

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Jaguars
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Panthers
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 24 - 20

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Eagles
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans


----------



## millenniumman75

AliBaba said:


> Go Bengals! Who dey & all that ****.


:lol


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> Thursday 9/5:
> 
> Ravens @ Broncos.....> Broncos
> 
> Sunday 9/8:
> 
> Patriots @ Bills............> Patriots
> Titans @ Steelers........> Steelers.
> Falcons @ Saints.........> Saints
> Buccaneers @ Jets.......> Buccaneers
> Chiefs @ Jaguars.........> Chiefs
> Seahawks @ Panthers...> Seahawks
> Bengals @ Bears..........> Bengals
> Dolphins @ Browns.......> Dolphins
> Vikings @ Lions...........> Lions
> Raiders @ Colts.........> Colts
> Packers @ 49ers.......> 49ers
> Cardinals @ Rams......> Rams
> 
> Sunday Night Game (Include score):
> 
> Giants @ Cowboys-------> Giants 24-14
> 
> Monday 9/9:
> 
> Eagles @ Redskins....> Eagles
> Texans @ Chargers...> Texans











LeL

Limmy 1 - ESPN 0

*
Week 1 *
12-4


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 2*

Can we start making our picks for week 2? Remember the week start on Thursday.


----------



## Eimaj

BTAG said:


> I'm so sorry, I just can't pick my Chargers until the offensive line shows they can be at least average against a good defense


Sorry about Monday night.


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 2*

Week 2 Schedule:

Thursday, September 12
NY Jets @ New England*.....New England*

Sunday, September 15
Washington @ Green Bay*.....Green Bay*
Cleveland @ Baltimore*.....Baltimore*
St. Louis @ Atlanta*.....Atlanta*
San Diego @ Philadelphia*.....Philadelphia*
Minnesota @ Chicago*.....Minnesota*
Carolina @ Buffalo*.....Carolina*
Tennessee @ Houston*.....Houston*
Miami @ Indianapolis*.....Indianapolis*
Dallas @ Kansas City*.....Dallas*
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay*.....New Orleans*
Detroit @ Arizona*.....Arizona*
Denver @ NY Giants*.....NY Giants*
Jacksonville @ Oakland*.....Oakland*

Sunday Night
San Francisco @ Seattle*.....San Francisco* *30-21*

Monday, September 16
Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati*.....Cincinnati 
*


----------



## Cam1

Yikes, rough week for me. Will update standings after class.


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 2 Picks*

Patriots beat Jets
Falcons beat Rams
Eagles beat Chargers
Cowgirls beat Chiefs
Colts beat Dolphins
Texans beat Chiefs
Packers beat Deadskins
Ravens beat Browns
Panthers beat Bills
Bears beat Vikings
Saints beat Bucs
Cards beat Lions
Raiders beat Jags
Broncos beat Giants

*Sunday Night*
49ers beat Seahawks _(49ers 27, Seahawks 19)_

*Monday Night
*Bengals beat Steelers

*Week 1 *(12-4)
*Week 2 *(?-?)
*2013- *(12-4)


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> *Xtraneous's Picks* Redskins





BTAG said:


> Redskins





AliBaba said:


> Redskins





Zeppelin said:


> Redskins





Cam1 said:


> *Trendsetter's Picks* Redskins





Silent Image said:


> Redskins





minimized said:


> Redskins





anonymid said:


> REDSKINS





CWe said:


> Redskins





Eimaj said:


> *Redskins*





WhoDey85 said:


> Redskins





Cam1 said:


> Redskins





The Patriot said:


> Redskins


----------



## Zeppelin

Limmy said:


>


I'm picking the Chargers this week, just to make limmy mad when they win.


----------



## CWe

Week 2 Schedule:

Thursday, September 12
NY Jets @ New England*.....New England*

Sunday, September 15
Washington @ Green Bay*.....Green Bay*
Cleveland @ Baltimore*.....Baltimore*
St. Louis @ Atlanta*.....Atlanta*
San Diego @ Philadelphia*.....Philadelphia*
Minnesota @ Chicago*.....Chicago*
Carolina @ Buffalo*.....Carolina*
Tennessee @ Houston*.....Houston*
Miami @ Indianapolis*.....Miami*
Dallas @ Kansas City*.....Dallas*
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay*.....New Orleans*
Detroit @ Arizona*.....Detroit*
Denver @ NY Giants*.....Broncos*
Jacksonville @ Oakland*.....Oakland*
San Francisco @ Seattle*.....Seattle 24-16*

Monday, September 16
Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati*.....Cincinnati 
*


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday, September 12
NY Jets @ New England.....New England (its sad when even the Jets own fans root against them) Davey do you think they would have won against the Bucs? without the kick? Geno Smith is doing pretty good, trust that he'll improve, they have a good chance. Amendola is out again on Thu. But who knows with him. he might start. 

Sunday, September 15
Washington @ Green Bay.....Green Bay
Cleveland @ Baltimore.....Baltimore
St. Louis @ Atlanta.....St Louis
San Diego @ Philadelphia.....Philadelphia
Minnesota @ Chicago.....Chicago
Carolina @ Buffalo..... Carolina
Tennessee @ Houston.....Houston
Miami @ Indianapolis.....Indianapolis
Dallas @ Kansas City.....Dallas
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay.....New Orleans
Detroit @ Arizona.....Arizona 
Denver @ NY Giants..... Denver
Jacksonville @ Oakland.....Oakland
San Francisco @ Seattle.....San Francisco 37-28

Monday, September 16
Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati..... Bengals


----------



## Cam1

*Week 1 Results:*

1. Zeppelin --- 13-3 *
1. Slumknox --- 13-3 *
3. Limmy --- 12-4
3. Eimaj --- 12-4
3. Daveyboy --- 12-4
6. The Patriot --- 11-5
6. Anonymid --- 11-5
6. Chantellabella --- 11-5
6. Eastwinds --- 11-5
10. Cam1 --- 10-6
10. Whodey85 --- 10-6
10. Minimized --- 10-6
10. Alibaba --- 10-6
14. CWe --- 9-7
14. Silent Image --- 9-7
14. Trendsetter --- 9-7
14. ASB20 --- 9-7
14. F1X3R --- 9-7
19. Xtraneous --- 8-8
19. BTAG --- 8-8


----------



## Cam1

Template

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots --------->

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills --------->
Browns @ Ravens --------->
Vikings @ Bears --------->
Cowboys @ Chiefs --------->
Redskins @ Packers --------->
Titans @ Texans --------->
Dolphins @ Colts --------->
Chargers @ Eagles --------->
Rams @ Falcons --------->
Lions @ Cardinals --------->
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> 
Broncos @ Giants --------->
Jaguars @ Raiders --------->

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks --------->

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals --------->


----------



## Cam1

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Bills
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> 49ers 20-17

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## anonymid

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> PATRIOTS

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> BILLS
Browns @ Ravens ---------> RAVENS
Vikings @ Bears ---------> BEARS
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> COWBOYS
Redskins @ Packers ---------> PACKERS
Titans @ Texans ---------> TEXANS
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> COLTS
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> EAGLES
Rams @ Falcons ---------> FALCONS
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> LIONS
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> SAINTS
Broncos @ Giants ---------> GIANTS
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> RAIDERS

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> SEAHAWKS (24-21)

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> BENGALS


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Pats

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Panthers
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks 27-24

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## minimized

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Panthers
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> 49ers 20-19

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## Zeppelin

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Panthers
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Chargers
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Cardinals
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Jaguars 

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks 42-17

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Steelers

Go Hawks!


----------



## AliBaba

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Bills
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Cardinals
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Giants
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks 24-20
Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> *Week 1 Results:*
> 
> 1. Zeppelin --- 13-3 *
> 1. Slumknox --- 13-3 *
> 3. Limmy --- 12-4
> 3. Eimaj --- 12-4
> 3. Daveyboy --- 12-4
> 6. The Patriot --- 11-5
> 6. Anonymid --- 11-5
> 6. Chantellabella --- 11-5
> 6. Eastwinds --- 11-5
> 10. Cam1 --- 10-6
> 10. Whodey85 --- 10-6
> 10. Minimized --- 10-6
> 10. Alibaba --- 10-6
> 14. CWe --- 9-7
> 14. Silent Image --- 9-7
> 14. Trendsetter --- 9-7
> 14. ASB20 --- 9-7
> 14. F1X3R --- 9-7
> 19. Xtraneous --- 8-8
> 19. BTAG --- 8-8


Dang 14? this week i expect to be at No 1


----------



## Limmy

Zeppelin said:


> Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Chargers


lol you actually did it


----------



## Silent Image

Week 2 Schedule:

Thursday, September 12
NY Jets @ New England.....New England

Sunday, September 15
Washington @ Green Bay.....Green Bay
Cleveland @ Baltimore.....Baltimore
St. Louis @ Atlanta.....Atlanta
San Diego @ Philadelphia.....Philadelphia
Minnesota @ Chicago.....Chicago
Carolina @ Buffalo.....Buffalo
Tennessee @ Houston.....Houston
Miami @ Indianapolis.....Indianapolis
Dallas @ Kansas City.....Dallas
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay.....New Orleans
Detroit @ Arizona.....Arizona
Denver @ NY Giants.....Denver
Jacksonville @ Oakland.....Oakland

Sunday Night
San Francisco @ Seattle.....San Francisco 27-20

Monday, September 16
Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati.....Cincinnati


----------



## Daveyboy

Bengals..?? Guess everybody here is trying to get back on MM75s good side..
Lol..


----------



## The Patriot

The Patriot said:


> Thursday, September 12
> NY Jets @ New England.....New England (its sad when even the Jets own fans root against them) Davey do you think they would have won against the Bucs? without the kick? Geno Smith is doing pretty good, trust that he'll improve, they have a good chance. Amendola is out again on Thu. But who knows with him. he might start.
> 
> Sunday, September 15
> Washington @ Green Bay.....Green Bay
> Cleveland @ Baltimore.....Baltimore
> St. Louis @ Atlanta.....St Louis
> San Diego @ Philadelphia.....Philadelphia
> Minnesota @ Chicago.....Chicago
> Carolina @ Buffalo..... Buffalo
> Tennessee @ Houston.....Houston
> Miami @ Indianapolis.....Indianapolis
> Dallas @ Kansas City.....Dallas
> New Orleans @ Tampa Bay.....New Orleans
> Detroit @ Arizona..... Detroit
> Denver @ NY Giants..... Denver
> Jacksonville @ Oakland.....Oakland
> San Francisco @ Seattle.....San Francisco 44-28
> 
> Monday, September 16
> Pittsburgh @ Cincinnati..... Bengals


I don't trust Pittsburgh to beat themselves let alone any other team


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's Picks*

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots --------->Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills --------->Panthers
Browns @ Ravens --------->Ravens
Vikings @ Bears --------->Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers --------->Packers
Titans @ Texans --------->Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles --------->Eagles
Rams @ Falcons --------->Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals --------->Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants --------->Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders --------->Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks --------->49ers 35-21

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals --------->Steelers

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Panthers
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Rams
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Cardinals
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> 49ers, 31-24

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Steelers

*Prodigy's Picks*

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Bills
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> 49ers 34 - 27

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## Winds

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Panthers
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> Seahawks 27-20

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> *Week 1 Results:*
> 
> 1. Zeppelin --- 13-3 *
> 1. Slumknox --- 13-3 *
> 3. Limmy --- 12-4
> 3. Eimaj --- 12-4
> 3. Daveyboy --- 12-4
> 6. The Patriot --- 11-5
> 6. Anonymid --- 11-5
> 6. Chantellabella --- 11-5
> 6. Eastwinds --- 11-5
> 10. Cam1 --- 10-6
> 10. Whodey85 --- 10-6
> 10. Minimized --- 10-6
> 10. Alibaba --- 10-6
> 14. CWe --- 9-7
> 14. Silent Image --- 9-7
> 14. Trendsetter --- 9-7
> 14. ASB20 --- 9-7
> 14. F1X3R --- 9-7
> 19. Xtraneous --- 8-8
> 19. BTAG --- 8-8


I went 9-6, missed the Thursday nighter.

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Panthers
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> 49ers 28 - 17

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals


----------



## Daveyboy

:cry OK Patriot Fans... Get your hankies ready....J-E-T-S


----------



## Cam1

^yeah I just count missed games as a loss, makes it easier to keep track of standings when the total games are all the same.


----------



## Cam1

Daveyboy said:


> :cry OK Patriot Fans... Get your hankies ready....J-E-T-S


Jet fans are being way too confident, a blowout loss for the Jets sounds nice to me


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Jet fans are being way too confident, a blowout loss for the Jets sounds nice to me


You both support the wrong team....


----------



## Limmy

Daveyboy said:


>











you spelt RG3 wrong


----------



## Cam1

Daveyboy said:


> Nevermind.. J:blankTS..
> Both teams could have switched receivers and the score still would have been the same..:|


Lol, I think Jaguars-Raiders has the potential to be more exciting than that game. I guess a win is a win.


----------



## Zeppelin

This is still true for Seattle. Not sure about Denver :lol.


----------



## Limmy

Zeppelin said:


> This is still true for Seattle. Not sure about Denver :lol.


Well I guess he did throw 7 TDs


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> This is still true for Seattle. Not sure about Denver :lol.


Peyton looks like he's been smoking a little marijuana in this photo. Also he lost at home in the first round of the playoffs, as per usual


----------



## CWe

This is the type of game that patriots usually dominate! but as we all know what happened. Sloppy *** game though


----------



## Cam1

Patriots play Atlanta in 2 weeks, interested to see how they hold up against a good team. Defense has looked good, but against mediocre offenses. The receiver situation is a serious problem. I honestly think they could have replaced Welker with Edleman and have signed a deep threat like Greg Jennings instead of Amendola. Hopefully Gronkowski and Amendola can stay healthy or the Patriots are screwed.


----------



## Limmy

Daveyboy's reaction to the Jets game


----------



## BTAG

Falcons,Panthers,Bears,Packers ,Dolphins,Cowboys,Ravens, Texans,Chargers,Lions,Saints,Raiders,Broncos,49ers,Bengals. 
49ers 24 Seahawks 17


----------



## Eimaj

Eagles are going to lose today. I was going to change my pick to the Chargers, but I left it. Damn it.


----------



## Cam1

Chiefs :yes

They will be my Browns of last year.


----------



## BTAG

Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Cam1

And the Bills with the last second win!


----------



## BTAG

My heart can not take these close games. We need a blowout win so I can catch my breath.


----------



## CWe

The broncos just seem to turn it on in like the 3rd quarter! they are going to be dominant! 14-2 is what i say


----------



## Eimaj

I laid an egg this week.


----------



## Cam1

Picked the 49ers but love watching them get destroyed.


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> *Limmy's Week 2 Picks*
> *
> Patriots beat Jets
> Falcons beat Rams*
> Eagles beat Chargers
> Cowgirls beat Chiefs
> Colts beat Dolphins
> *Texans beat Chiefs* (edit! i meant titans obviously lol)
> *Packers beat Deadskins
> Ravens beat Browns*
> Panthers beat Bills
> *Bears beat Vikings
> Saints beat Bucs*
> *Cards beat Lions*
> *Raiders beat Jags
> Broncos beat Giants*
> 
> *Sunday Night*
> 49ers beat Seahawks _(49ers 27, Seahawks 19)_
> 
> *Monday Night
> *Bengals beat Steelers


*Week 1 *(12-4)
*Week 2 *(11-5)

*2013 Season- *(23-9)


----------



## Zeppelin

Seahawks!!!!!!!!

49ers fans call us Seachickens :lol .


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> Seahawks!!!!!!!!
> 
> 49ers fans call us Seachickens :lol .


Damn, and that was Seattle with their best WR and Browner. This team is stacked all over the place. I enjoyed watching them humble the hell out of the 49ers. The 49ers seem like such a cocky and arrogant team.


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> Damn, and that was Seattle with their best WR and Browner. This team is stacked all over the place. I enjoyed watching them humble the hell out of the 49ers. The 49ers seem like such a cocky and arrogant team.


My eyes got extremely huge when i checked the score yesterday morning. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Cam1

*Week 2 Results*

1. Alibaba: 13-3 *
2. CWe: 12-4
2. Cam1: 12-4
2. Silent Image: 12-4
2. Eastwinds: 12-4
6. Limmy: 11-5
6. Anonymid: 11-5
6. Whodey85: 11-5
6. Minimized: 11-5
6. Zeppelin: 11-5
6. Prodigy: 11-5
6. F1X3R: 11-5
6. BTAG: 11-5
14. Daveyboy: 10-6
14. The Patriot: 10-6
16. Eimaj: 9-7
16. Chantellabella: 9-7
16. Trendsetter: 9-7

*Standings*

1. Zeppelin: 24-8 *
2. Alibaba: 23-9 *
3. Limmy: 23-9
3. Eastwinds: 23-9
5. Daveyboy: 22-10
5. Cam1: 22-10
5. Anonymid: 22-10
8. Eimaj: 21-11
8. CWe: 21-11
8. The Patriot: 21-11
8. Whodey85: 21-11
8. Minimized: 21-11
8. Silent Image: 21-11
14. Chantellabella: 20-12
14. F1X3R: 20-12
16. BTAG: 19-13
16. Prodigy: 19-13
18. Trendsetter: 18-14
19. Slumknox: 13-19 *

Was distracted doing these, let me know if there are any mistakes.


----------



## Cam1

*Template

Week 3:
*
Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles ------->

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens ------->
Browns @ Vikings ------->
Giants @ Panthers ------->
Packers @ Bengals ------->
Rams @ Cowboys ------->
Lions @ Redskins ------->
Buccaneers @ Patriots ------->
Cardinals @ Saints ------->
Chargers @ Titans ------->
Falcons @ Dolphins ------->
Bills @ Jets ------->
Colts @ 49ers ------->
Jaguars @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos ------->


----------



## Cam1

I think a lot of these games, with the exception of the Hawks and Broncos, could be close and go either way.

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 19-16

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> *Week 2 Results*
> 
> 1. Alibaba: 13-3 *
> 2. CWe: 12-4
> 2. Cam1: 12-4
> 2. Silent Image: 12-4
> 2. Eastwinds: 12-4
> 6. Limmy: 11-5
> 6. Anonymid: 11-5
> 6. Whodey85: 11-5
> 6. Minimized: 11-5
> 6. Zeppelin: 11-5
> 6. Prodigy: 11-5
> 6. F1X3R: 11-5
> 6. BTAG: 11-5
> 14. Daveyboy: 10-6
> 14. The Patriot: 10-6
> 16. Eimaj: 9-7
> 16. Chantellabella: 9-7
> 16. Trendsetter: 9-7
> 
> *Standings*
> 
> 1. Zeppelin: 24-8 *
> 2. Alibaba: 23-9 *
> 3. Limmy: 23-9
> 3. Eastwinds: 23-9
> 5. Daveyboy: 22-10
> 5. Cam1: 22-10
> 5. Anonymid: 22-10
> 8. Eimaj: 21-11
> 8. CWe: 21-11
> 8. The Patriot: 21-11
> 8. Whodey85: 21-11
> 8. Minimized: 21-11
> 8. Silent Image: 21-11
> 14. Chantellabella: 20-12
> 14. F1X3R: 20-12
> 16. BTAG: 19-13
> 16. Prodigy: 19-13
> 18. Trendsetter: 18-14
> 19. Slumknox: 13-19 *
> 
> Was distracted doing these, let me know if there are any mistakes.


Why are me and Eastwinds not tied for second with Alibaba? and why dont we get pretty stars next 2 our names?


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 3*

*Week 3:
*
Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Texans
Browns @ Vikings -------> Browns
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Steelers 21-20

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos ------->Broncos


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 3 Picks

*Eagles beat Chiefs 
Texans beat Ravens
Giants beat Panthers
Redskins beat Lions
Chargers beat Titans
Saints beat Cardinals
Patriots beat Bucs
Packers beat Bengals
Cowboys beat Rams
Vikings beat Browns
Falcons beat Dolphins
Bills beat Jets
49ers beat Colts
Seahawks beat Jags
Bears beat Steelers (Bears 21 Steelers 17)
Broncos beat Raiders

*Week 1 *(12-4)
*Week 2 *(11-5) 
*Week 3 *(?-?)

*2013 Season- *(23-9)


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> Why are me and Eastwinds not tied for second with Alibaba? and why dont we get pretty stars next 2 our names?


It's a tie-breaker. The person with the best record each week gets a pretty star


----------



## WhoDey85

*Week 3:
*
Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Texans
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins 
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 27-17

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## AliBaba

This is a tough week:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Steelers 21-20

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## minimized

For whatever reason this season has been a little harder to call than the last.

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins 
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 20-13

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## Zeppelin

Week 3:
[/B]
Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles ------->Chiefs ( for Limmy)

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Browns
Giants @ Panthers ------->Giants
Packers @ Bengals ------->Packers
Rams @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Buccaneers @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints ------->Saints
Chargers @ Titans ------->Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins ------->Falcons
Bills @ Jets ------->Jets
Colts @ 49ers ------->49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers ------->Bears 24-14

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos ------->Broncos


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> Damn, and that was Seattle with their best WR and Browner. This team is stacked all over the place. I enjoyed watching them humble the hell out of the 49ers. The 49ers seem like such a cocky and arrogant team.


Yeah. Niners fans hate us so much. Us Seahawks fans can never figure out why though.

From a SF Newspaper









All of these teams complain about the noise here. I've been to Seahawks games before. They are loud. You can't even here the person next to you even if they are yelling. Some say its fake, but its 100% real ( at soccer games here it gets loud too) and it does have an effect on the games I don't get why all the teams complain about it so much, they should just learn to play with it.


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles. After careful thinking and review I have to go with the Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 28-19

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## anonymid

Week 3:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> EAGLES

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> TEXANS
Browns @ Vikings -------> VIKINGS
Giants @ Panthers -------> GIANTS
Packers @ Bengals -------> PACKERS
Rams @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Lions @ Redskins -------> LIONS
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS
Cardinals @ Saints -------> SAINTS
Chargers @ Titans -------> TITANS
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> FALCONS
Bills @ Jets -------> BILLS
Colts @ 49ers -------> NINERS
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> SEAHAWKS

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> BEARS (20-17)

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> Yeah. Niners fans hate us so much. Us Seahawks fans can never figure out why though.
> 
> From a SF Newspaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these teams complain about the noise here. I've been to Seahawks games before. They are loud. You can't even here the person next to you even if they are yelling. Some say its fake, but its 100% real ( at soccer games here it gets loud too) and it does have an effect on the games I don't get why all the teams complain about it so much, they should just learn to play with it.


Heard on the radio that this was the loudest sporting event ever at 131 decibels, and that if it were just 8 decibels higher it would have started making people physically sick. Not sure if there's any truth to that last part.


----------



## CWe

*Week 3:
*
Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 28-14

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## Silent Image

Week 3:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins 
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 23-13

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## Winds

*Week 3:
*
Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Texans
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Jets
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 27-17

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## BTAG

Eagles,Texans,Vikings,Giants,Packers,Cowboys, Redskins,Patriots,Saints,Chargers,Falcons,Jets,49ers,Seahawks, Bears 24-17, Broncos


----------



## F1X3R

*Week 3:
*
Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Texans
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Buccaneers
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 21-10

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

Not picking against the Chiefs until they lose


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's Picks*

Week 3:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens ------->Texans
Browns @ Vikings ------->Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 28-10

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos

*Prodigy's Picks*

Week 3:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 24 - 13

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Week 3:

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Steelers, 20-14

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

*KC1895's Picks*

Texans @ Ravens -------> Texans
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Rams
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears, 30-10

Monday Night:

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos


----------



## The Patriot

The Giants are the laughing stock of football right now, they got Destroyed DESTROYED by The Panthers, 38-0 38-0 by the Panthers, Holy smokes, Thank goodness for small miracles. Saints won, good, Patriots Won Great with 3 minutes to go and up 27-17 there's no way they can grab defeat from the Jaws of Victory, no they are winners. Come on Packers, Packers need to get this 30-27.


----------



## CWe

I'am 8-3 in my picks so far!


----------



## CWe

The Patriot said:


> The Giants are the laughing stock of football right now, they got Destroyed DESTROYED by The Panthers, 38-0 38-0 by the Panthers, Holy smokes, Thank goodness for small miracles. Saints won, good, Patriots Won Great with 3 minutes to go and up 27-17 there's no way they can grab defeat from the Jaws of Victory, no they are winners. Come on Packers, Packers need to get this 30-27.


I get so much intense pleasure seeing the giants get crushed! i don't know why i hate them, i just do! the G-chicks


----------



## BTAG

I don't know what Ken Whisenhunt was thinking. Doing nothing but running starting at 6 minutes to go is why we lost. When you have a 3rd and 8 when your QB has been nearly flawless all game, and you run for 2 yard just to take a couple more seconds off the clock is unbelievable. You're only up 4. Keep being aggressive and at least have an opportunity to kick a FG and take a 7 point lead instead of giving them the ball back against your horribly injury deflated defense and only a 4 point lead.


----------



## minimized

I really suck at this this year. Last year I did so good. It must be because I'm actually posting the picks this year.

Can't get a good grasp on some of these teams.


----------



## Cam1

Week 3 Results:

1. Zeppelin: 11-5 *
1. Cam1: 11-5 *
3. CWe: 10-6
3. Chantellabella: 10-6
5. Alibaba: 9-7
5. Daveyboy: 9-7
5. Minimized: 9-7
5. Trendsetter: 9-7
9. The Patriot: 8-8
9. Anonymid: 8-8
9. Silent Image: 8-8
9. Eastwinds: 8-8
9. Prodigy: 8-8
14. Eimaj: 7-9
14. Btag: 7-9
14. Whodey85: 9-7
17. Limmy 6-10
17. F1X3R: 6-10
17. KC1985: 6-10

*Standings*

1. Zeppelin: 35-13 **
2. Cam1: 33-15 *
3. Alibaba: 32:16 *
4. CWe: 31-17
4. Daveyboy: 31-17
4. Eastwinds: 31-17
7. Anonymid: 30-18
7. Minimized: 30-18
7. Chantellabella: 30-18
10. Limmy: 29-19
10. The Patriot: 29-19
10. Silent Image: 29-19
13. Eimaj: 28-20
13. Whodey85: 28-20
15. Prodigy: 27-21
15. Trendsetter: 27-21
17. F1X3R: 26-22
17. Btag: 26-22
19. KC1985: 6-10


----------



## Cam1

Rough week for a lot of people. Again, if anyone notices any mistakes with the results just post here or PM me.


----------



## Cam1

*Week 4 Template*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams ------->

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills ------->
Bears @ Lions ------->
Bengals @ Browns ------->
Seahawks @ Texans ------->
Colts @ Jaguars ------->
Giants @ Chiefs ------->
Steelers @ Vikings ------->
Cardinals @ Buccaneers ------->
Jets @ Titans ------->
Cowboys @ Chargers ------->
Eagles @ Broncos ------->
Redskins @ Raiders ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons ------->

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers 
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots 23-20

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## WhoDey85

Ouch, yeah I went 7-9 not 9-7. You credited me for 7-9 in the standings so all is good. 
*

Week 4 Template*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Lions
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Cardinals
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons 27-20

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## Limmy

Ouch rough week!

*Limmy's Week 4 Picks
*49ers beat Rams
Ravens beat Bills
Cardinals beat Bucs
Vikings beat Steelers
Chiefs beat Giants
Colts beat Jags
Texans beat Seahawks
Bengals beat Browns
Bears beat Lions
Titans beat Jets
Redskins beat Raiders
Eagles beat Broncos
Chargers beat Cowboys
Patriots beat Falcons (Patriots 31 Falcons 16)
Saints beat Dolphins

*Week 1 *(12-4)
*Week 2 *(11-5) 
*Week 3 *(6-10)
*Week 4 *(?-?)

*2013 Season- *(29-19)


----------



## BTAG

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns ------->Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans ------->Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Giants (0-4, I just don't see it happening)
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers ------->Bucs
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Chargers (I might be at this game)
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons 31-27

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 4*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Bills
Bears @ Lions -------> Lions
Bengals @ Browns -------> Browns
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons 33-27

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints ------->Saints


----------



## Daveyboy

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Cardinals
Jets @ Titans -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots 27-20

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## Silent Image

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots 27-17

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## Cam1

Ah hell, can't pick against the Patriots this week. Changing to the Pats.


----------



## Zeppelin

*

Week 4 Picks*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Cardinals
Jets @ Titans -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots 24-14

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> Rams

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers 
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons 27-24

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## millenniumman75

Limmy said:


> *Limmy's Week 3 Picks*
> 
> Eagles beat Chiefs
> Texans beat Ravens
> Giants beat Panthers
> Redskins beat Lions
> Chargers beat Titans
> Saints beat Cardinals
> Patriots beat Bucs
> *Pack**ers* beat *Bengals*
> Cowboys beat Rams
> Vikings beat Browns
> Falcons beat Dolphins
> Bills beat Jets
> 49ers beat Colts
> Seahawks beat Jags
> Bears beat Steelers (Bears 21 Steelers 17)
> Broncos beat Raiders
> 
> *Week 1 *(12-4)
> *Week 2 *(11-5)
> *Week 3 *(?-?)
> 
> *2013 Season- *(23-9)


Oh, Limmy.........that was SOOOOO WRONG! :lol

Checking my friends list for Week 4 deserters....:haha j/k
The CARDIAC CATS won! :yay 
*GO BENGALS!!!!*


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's Picks:*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> Rams

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars ------->Colts
Giants @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Card
Jets @ Titans -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders ------->Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons ------->Patriots 21 - 13

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints ------->Saints

*Prodigy's Picks:*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Bucs
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots 30-24

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints

*Trendsetter's Picks:*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> Rams

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Giants
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Jets @ Titans -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots, 41-10

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## anonymid

I don't have a good feel for a lot of these games. I think this could end up being a very bad week.

*Week 4*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> NINERS

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> RAVENS
Bears @ Lions -------> LIONS
Bengals @ Browns -------> BENGALS
Seahawks @ Texans -------> SEAHAWKS
Colts @ Jaguars -------> COLTS
Giants @ Chiefs -------> GIANTS
Steelers @ Vikings -------> VIKINGS
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> BUCS
Jets @ Titans -------> TITANS
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> COWBOYS
Eagles @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Redskins @ Raiders -------> REDSKINS

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> FALCONS (27-24)

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> SAINTS


----------



## F1X3R

Whew rough week, time to bounce back

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Lions
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Cardinals
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score): 27 - 17

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> I'm taking the Rams, I don't care at this point, want the minor 9ers to lose, yeah I know it may be late now but I'm going with the Rams. 

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Browns
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers ------->Buccaneers
Jets @ Titans -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots 21-10 Ah I can never pick against The Patriots. 

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints

Week 3 was a bad week for a lot of us, I certainly hope we can each improve, I'll be happy if I even improve slightly over last week.


----------



## minimized

Looks like a tough week. I will get to the rest of the picks hopefully soon.

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams ------->49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills ------->Ravens
Bears @ Lions ------->Lions
Bengals @ Browns ------->Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans ------->Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars ------->Colts
Giants @ Chiefs ------->Giants
Steelers @ Vikings ------->Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers ------->Cardinals
Jets @ Titans ------->Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers ------->Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders ------->Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons ------->Falcons 27-17

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints ------->Saints


----------



## CWe

Looking to go 13-3 and flying to the top of the charts! (1 spot)

*Week 4*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons 33-24

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## Winds

*Week 4*

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Lions
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks 
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Bucs
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons 31-24

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints


----------



## The Patriot

Compare your Picks here to the Experts.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/picks Mike Ditka is the only other person next to Jaworski picking The Patriots everyone else chose The Falcons.

Rams vs 9ers is the one that seems split across the board, at this point I really want the Rams to beat The 49ers, I'm going to go with my initial gut instinct and take The Rams.

Lmao at all the people easily doubting The Jets, seriously not one Expert picked the Jets.


----------



## The Patriot

Daveyboy said:


> :blank ... I'm taking the JETS!


 I was referring to the Professional Experts in the link. They are all picking The Titans.


----------



## Limmy

Daveyboy said:


> Eagles beat Broncos............:haha


i was considering using them as my eliminator pick


----------



## The Patriot

No one had any faith in The Browns and they won. So far these are my results 


Cards @ Bucs Picked Bucs (Lost) 
Steelers @ Vikings Picked Steelers (Lost)
Chiefs @ Giants picked Chiefs (Won)
Browns @ Bengals Picked Browns, actually (Won) 
Colts @ Jaguars Picked Colts (Won) 
Bears @ Lions Picked Bears (Lost) 
Bills @ Ravens Picked Ravens (Lost) 

Dallas @ Chargers picked Dallas (Lost)
Titans @ Jets Picked Jets (Lost 
Denver @ Eagles Picked Denver (Won)
Oakland @ Washington Picked Oakland (Lost) 

4 wins 7 losses If those were the only games I would be 33-26 wow I really suck tonight

Some these are really unexpected didn't see em coming wins, these games are very unpredictable, its easy to go with the safe bet and pick the more likely team to win but the only reason I originally picked the Browns is because I had lost with them twice. 

I wasn't going to risk going against them again. They have a history of losing so its easy to see why the Bengals were the better option, I didn't actually think they were going to win I just figured I'd risk it seeing as the last time I went against them I lost twice.


----------



## Cam1

Eh, not a great start for me. Flacco threw 5 interceptions, impressive. Browns lose their QB, trade away their RB and suddenly start beating good teams - makes complete sense.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Eh, not a great start for me. Flacco threw 5 interceptions, impressive. Browns lose their QB, trade away their RB and suddenly start beating good teams - makes complete sense.


Boggles The Mind, seriously who saw any of that coming? when I picked The Browns to win no way did I actually expect them to pull out the win, call it a fluke if you will they just sort of did it and as for The Ravens I'm shocked that Bills won, I guess old prejudices about the Bills kicked in.

No way would The Bills ever have beaten The Ravens in the past. If the Titans continue to lead The Jets like this I'll end up eating my words. You try to throw The Steelers a life raft and they drown, they all seem to have quit and speaking of quitting, The Giants are also Quitters 31-7 there's something very strange going on this season.

If The Patriots lose tonight there is a curse.


----------



## The Patriot

Daveyboy said:


> Uuuugly... I'm ashamed at my picks..


Don't be, these are very unpredictable picks, some of us just got lucky with some of our picks, I've lost more so far then I've won, I risked taking The Browns, the fact that they won was just pure luck. This is far from over.


----------



## Cam1

It amazes me how talented the Cowboys are every year, yet they are always pretty mediocre. Yikes, that division is terrible this year.


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> Ouch rough week!
> 
> *Limmy's Week 4 Picks
> 
> 49ers beat Rams*
> Ravens beat Bills
> *Cardinals beat Bucs
> Vikings beat Steelers*
> *Chiefs beat Giants
> Colts beat Jags*
> Texans beat Seahawks
> Bengals beat Browns
> Bears beat Lions
> *Titans beat Jets*
> *Redskins beat Raiders*
> Eagles beat Broncos
> *Chargers beat Cowboys*
> *Patriots beat Falcons* (Patriots 31 Falcons 16)
> *Saints beat Dolphins*
> 
> *Week 1 *(12-4)
> *Week 2 *(11-5)
> *Week 3 *(6-10)
> *Week 4 *(10-5)
> 
> *2013 Season- *(39-24)


mehhhh.


----------



## The Patriot

Week 5 Predictions are now up for grabs. Have at it: 
THU, OCT 3 
Buffalo at Cleveland.......... Cleveland 
SUN, OCT 6 
New Orleans at Chicago......New Orleans 
New England at Cincinnati.....New England 
Detroit at Green Bay..........Detroit 
Kansas City at Tennessee......Kansas City 
Seattle at Indianapolis.......Seattle 
Jacksonville at St. Louis.....St Louis 
Baltimore at Miami............Miami 
Philadelphia at NY Giants......Philadelphia 
Carolina at Arizona......Carolina 
San Diego at Oakland......San Diego 
Denver at Dallas........Denver 
Houston at San Francisco.....San Francisco 

MON, OCT 7 
NY Jets at Atlanta.....Atlanta 

·Bye: Minnesota, Pittsburgh, Tampa Bay, Washington


----------



## Cam1

Nice game for the Pats even though they almost blew it at the end, the defense came up and got the stop. Talib has been unreal, as has the rest of the D. Sucks that Wilfork is done for the season though, where they are all ready thin at DT. One of the best run defenders in the game. I like the match up tonight, but I'm watching baseball.


----------



## CWe

I should have stayed with what i chose instead of making late changes. Paying for it now, oh what could have been! 

No worries though, i will still win this Pick'em contest!


----------



## Cam1

*Week 4 Results*

Week 4 Results:

1. Eimaj: 11-4 *
2. Whodey85: 10-5
2. Limmy: 10-5
2. Prodigy: 10-5
2. Eastwinds: 10-5
6. Cam1: 9-6
6. Silentimage: 9-6
6. Zeppelin: 9-6
6. Anonymid: 9-6
6. F1X3R: 9-6
6. Minimized: 9-6
6. Special K: 9-6
13. BTAG: 8-7
13. Daveyboy: 8-7
13: Chantellabeall: 8-7
13. CWe: 8-7
17. The Patriot: 7-8
18. Alibaba: 6-9
18. Trendsetter: 6-9

*Standings*

1. Zeppelin: 44-19 **
2. Cam1: 42-21 *
3. Eastwinds: 41-22
4. Eimaj: 39-24 *
5. Limmy: 39-24
5. Daveboy: 39-24
5. Anonymid: 39-24
5. Minimized: 39-24
5. CWe: 39-24
10. Whodey85: 38-25
10. Silentimage: 38-25
10. Alibaba: 38-25
10. Chantellabella: 38-25
14. Prodigy: 37-26
15. The Patriot: 36-27
16. F1X3R: 35-28
17. BTAG: 34-29
18. Trendsetter: 33-30
19. Special K: 9-6
20. KC1985: 6-10

*Week 5 Template*

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns -------->

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------->
Patriots @ Bengals -------->
Seahawks @ Colts -------->
Chiefs @ Titans -------->
Saints @ Bears -------->
Lions @ Packers -------->
Jaguars @ Rams -------->
Eagles @ Giants -------->
Panthers @ Cardinals -------->
Broncos @ Cowboys -------->
Chargers @ Raiders -------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers -------->

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons -------->


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 5 Picks!

*Bills beat Browns
Patriots beat Bengals
Packers beat Lions
Colts beat Seahawks
Dolphins beat Ravens
Bears beat Saints
Eagles beat Giants
Titans beat Chiefs
Rams beat Jaguars
Panthers beat Cardinals
Broncos beat Cowboys
49ers beat Texans (49ers 23 Texans 22) 
Chargers beat Raiders
Jets beat Falcons


----------



## Zeppelin

*Week 5 *

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns -------->Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------->Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals -------->Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts -------->Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans -------->Chiefs
Saints @ Bears -------->Saints
Lions @ Packers -------->Lions
Jaguars @ Rams -------->Rams
Eagles @ Giants -------->Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals -------->Cardinals
Broncos @ Cowboys -------->Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders -------->Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers -------->Texans 20-3

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons -------->Falcons


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Colts
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 33-17

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 5*

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Colts
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Titans
Saints @ Bears --------> Bears
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 27-20

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## Silent Image

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Bears
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Raiders

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 23-17

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's Picks*

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Bills

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders -------->Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers -------->Texans 28-21

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## millenniumman75

Eimaj has more faith in my team than I do at the moment.

Blech, they lost to the Browns. Really? The BROWNS? :doh Oy! 

I just found out about the loss....:lol WEDNESDAY morning! That's a sign that I don't follow football that much. :stu

I don't like what Tom Brady is doing - he isn't manning up for his illegitimate son. Some people would LIKE to be married with kids. Yeesh. He's still going to lead the team to a win.


----------



## BTAG

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers ( Stupid A's playoff game pushing it back 7 hours )

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> Texans 24-17

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## CWe

*Week 5 
*Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns
Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Bears
Lions @ Packers --------> Lions
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 17-10

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## anonymid

Week 5

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> BILLS

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> RAVENS
Patriots @ Bengals --------> PATRIOTS
Seahawks @ Colts --------> SEAHAWKS
Chiefs @ Titans --------> CHIEFS
Saints @ Bears --------> BEARS
Lions @ Packers --------> PACKERS
Jaguars @ Rams --------> RAMS
Eagles @ Giants --------> GIANTS
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> PANTHERS
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> BRONCOS
Chargers @ Raiders --------> CHARGERS

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> NINERS (31-20)

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> FALCONS


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Bengals (I still believe MM!)
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Titans
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 33-27

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons -------->Falcons


----------



## minimized

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns -------->Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------->Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals -------->Bengals
Seahawks @ Colts -------->Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans -------->Chiefs
Saints @ Bears -------->Saints
Lions @ Packers -------->Packers
Jaguars @ Rams -------->Rams
Eagles @ Giants -------->Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals -------->Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys -------->Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders -------->Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers -------->49ers 27-24

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons -------->Falcons


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Colts
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Bears
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 23-20
Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## The Patriot

I posted myself before Cam posted the picks so I'll repost here just clarify. 

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins 
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> SeaHawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 31-28

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## Winds

*Week 5*

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Bears
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers 27-20

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## F1X3R

*Week 5 *

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Colts
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Lions
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score): 27-17

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons


----------



## Cam1

Torn ACL for Hoyer, that really sucks. Browns in 1st place, who'd have expected that? Their defense is awesome though, hopefully Weeden can not play like crap.


----------



## Cam1

*Prodigy*

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Bills

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Bears
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers, 20 - 13

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons

*Trendsetter*

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Browns

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> Texans, 24-20

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Jets


----------



## Daveyboy

Lol... NY Giants getting beat again... and the fans are getting restless..
Gotta love it !!!

Go Jets.


----------



## The Patriot

Daveyboy said:


> Lol... NY Giants getting beat again... and the fans are getting restless..
> Gotta love it !!!
> 
> Go Jets.


I'm annoyed with myself, I underestimated The Eagles and picked The Giants thinking surely Eli could overcome The Eagles Defense but NOOOOO they had to joke again, reminds me of another choking team from New York, aka The Yankees.

At least Eli isn't suing anybody unlike you know who. Anyways I love that they lost but I changed my pick from Eagles to Giants because I was sure they would get one win, seriously Giants? talk about ugly. All the better for your Jets man


----------



## The Patriot

Limmy wins again lol Eagles beat Giants, that is just a pathetic display by the Giants, yikes, Here come the Fire Coughlin chants lol but yeah of course I'm glad they lost, I don't care who beats The Giants as long as someone beats them. Giants be like Gonna Lose to everybody in the NFL, 0-5, Lions be like come on 0-18


----------



## Zeppelin

Can't believe the Hawks lost..... Having a rough weekend with the Seattle Sounders losing 5-1 and the Huskies losing to Stanford. At least the Canucks won, and the Seahawks are still the best in the NFC West.


----------



## Cam1

Typical Tony Romo... Have a chance to win a big game and find a way to blow it.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Typical Tony Romo... Have a chance to win a big game and find a way to blow it.


Have to give him credit for getting The Cowboys this far in the game, 502 yards best he's ever played, putting aside the Choke Job that is typical Romo I have to give the guy credit for putting this team almost 1 TD shy of beating The Broncos.

Eventually someone will beat them but the fact that Dallas was the closes has got to leave other teams in shock and especially the Cowboys. Romo with an amazing throw to Dez Bryant that is a highlight for sure.


----------



## The Patriot

Zeppelin said:


> Can't believe the Hawks lost..... Having a rough weekend with the Seattle Sounders losing 5-1 and the Huskies losing to Stanford. At least the Canucks won, and the Seahawks are still the best in the NFC West.


There seemed to be a few predictions about the Colts winning, I hearing someone say on TSN that they believed the Colts would win. I'm shocked too I really thought they pull it out but you have to give Chuck Pagano, Andrew Luck and The Colts credit wow they are this Cinderella story right now.


----------



## WhoDey85

I think Mother Nature is a Bengals fan! Did you see that downpour she laid on Brady on that final drive? Whodey!


----------



## The Patriot

No more of those "Whoops, we beat every team on the road in the playoffs and accidently won the championship" seasons for the Giants getting really sick of those 0-6. @ Chicago on Thursday, people call Tony Romo a Choker haha even with this Loss Romo is still beating The Giants, Wow Can't believe Who Dey Nation beat My Patriots, ALIENS, what was that? yikes one Perfect team is not so perfect anymore sigh 5-1, yay we are human.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Frustrated Texans fan right now. Can't stand Schaub. What kills me is that the rest of the team is good. Really good but the QB is killing the Texans


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> No more of those "Whoops, we beat every team on the road in the playoffs and accidently won the championship" seasons for the Giants getting really sick of those 0-6. @ Chicago on Thursday, people call Tony Romo a Choker haha even with this Loss Romo is still beating The Giants, Wow Can't believe Who Dey Nation beat My Patriots, ALIENS, what was that? yikes one Perfect team is not so perfect anymore sigh 5-1, yay we are human.


Pretty ugly game for the Pats offense, but the defense was outstanding once again. The play calling was horrendous throughout the entire game, but the Bengals defense is one of the better groups in the league. Rough stretch, Saints next week. Also that 5 minute downpour could not have come at a worse time haha.


----------



## BTAG

I put up a perfect display of how not to pick game winners. Everyone take notes from my miserable failure. The Giants are so terrible. I thought this was the perfect game for them to give their fans something positive to talk about ( Break a losing streak, beat a division rival at home) , but they continue to play horrendously.


----------



## BTAG

Jesuszilla said:


> Frustrated Texans fan right now. Can't stand Schaub. What kills me is that the rest of the team is good. Really good but the QB is killing the Texans


Who do you think is the best option to finish out the season at QB?


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> *Limmy's Week 5 Picks!
> 
> *Bills beat Browns
> Patriots beat Bengals
> *Packers beat Lions
> Colts beat Seahawks*
> Dolphins beat Ravens
> Bears beat Saints
> *Eagles beat Giants*
> Titans beat Chiefs
> *Rams beat Jaguars*
> Panthers beat Cardinals
> *Broncos beat Cowboys*
> *49ers beat Texans* (49ers 23 Texans 22)
> Chargers beat Raiders
> *Jets beat Falcons*
> 
> *Week 1 *(12-4)
> *Week 2 *(11-5)
> *Week 3 *(6-10)
> *Week 4 *(10-5)
> *Week 5 *(7-7)
> *2013 Season- *(46-31)


Bad week :C


----------



## Daveyboy

Limmy said:


> Bad week :C


Hear ya.. at least you weren't alone... 
7-6 not counting Monday night
46-30

:blank


----------



## The Patriot

Browns beat Bills (Won) 
New Orleans Beat Chicago (Won) 
GreenBay Beat Detroit (Won)
St Louis Beat Jacksonville (Won) 
Chiefs Beat Titans (Won) 
Denver Beat Dallas (Won)
San Francisco Beat Houston (Won)


Bengals Beat Patriots (LOST)
Colts Beat SeaHawks (Lost)
Ravens Beat Dolphins (Lost)
Eagles Beat that other New York Team (Lost)
Cardinals Beat Panthers (Lost) 
Oakland Beat San Diego (Lost) 

I'm either going to go 7-7 or 7-6 depending on if the Falcons win tonight


----------



## The Patriot

Why didn't I trust my gut? something said to me go with The Jets first but I'm a follower sheesh, I'm a sheep blindly following because I thought for sure if I follow everyone else I'll be okay because you guys always have high scores and make the top of the list, argh should have picked The Jets stupid Falcons, damn, anyways its just a game, haha bad week for all of us. Yikes we really got screwed over. Yeah Jets win.


----------



## Cam1

So weird to see the Patriots with the 2nd best defense but 24th ranked offense... Time to do this.


----------



## Cam1

*Week 5 Results:*

1. Eimaj: 9-5
1. Cam1: 9-5
1. SilentImage: 9-5
1. Whodey85: 9-5
1. Minimized: 9-5
6. F1X3R: 8-6
6. Trendsetter: 8-6
6. CWe: 8-6
9. Limmy: 7-7
9. Zeppelin: 7-7
9. Chantellabella: 7-7
9. Alibaba: 7-7
9. The Patriot: 7-7
9. Eastwinds: 7-7
9. Prodigy: 7-7
9. Daveybot: 7-7
17. Anonymid: 6-8
17. BTAG: 6-8

*Standings*

1. Zeppelin: 51-26 **
1. Cam1: 51-26 **
3. Eimaj: 48-29 **
4. Minimized: 48-29 *
5. Eastwinds: 48-29
6. Whodey85: 47-30 *
7. Silent Image: 47-30 *
8. CW3: 47-30
9. Limmy: 46-31
9. Daveyboy: 46-31
11. Chantellabella: 45-32
11. Anonymid: 45-32
11. Alibaba: 45-32
14. Prodigy: 44-33
15. The Patriot: 43-34
15. F1X3R: 43-34
17. TrendsetterL 41-36
18. BTAG: 40-37
19. KC1985: 6-10


----------



## Cam1

*Week 6 Template:*

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears ------->

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills ------->
Packers @ Ravens ------->
Lions @ Browns ------->
Panthers @ Vikings ------->
Rams @ Texans ------->
Raiders @ Chiefs ------->
Steelers @ Jets ------->
Eagles @ Buccaneers ------->
Jaguars @ Broncos ------->
Titans @ Seahawks ------->
Saints @ Patriots ------->
Cardinals @ 49ers ------->

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys ------->

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks 
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 38-27

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 6 Picks!

*Bears beat Giants
Packers beat Ravens
Bengals beat Bills
Browns beat Lions
Texans beat Rams
Panthers beat Vikings
Chiefs beat Raiders
Jets beat Steelers
Eagles beat Buccaneers
Jaguars beat Broncos
Seahawks beat Titans
Patriots beat Saints
49ers beat Cardinals
Cowgirls beat Deadskins (Cowgirls 27 Deadskins 23)
Colts beat Chargers

Who else has the Based Jaguars beating the Broncos!?!?!











































just kidding ....
Broncos beat Jaguars

*Week 1 *(12-4)
*Week 2 *(11-5) 
*Week 3 *(6-10)
*Week 4 *(10-5)
*Week 5 *(7-7)
*Week 6 *(?-?)
*2013 Season- *(46-31)


----------



## BTAG

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 34-24

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Chargers (Play great against good teams, and play terrible against bad teams. The Chargers motto)


----------



## Silent Image

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 33-17

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 6*

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Lions @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 30-19

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Chargers


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> *Week 5 Results:*
> 
> 1. Eimaj: 9-5
> 1. Cam1: 9-5
> 1. SilentImage: 9-5
> 1. Whodey85: 9-5
> 1. Minimized: 9-5
> 6. F1X3R: 8-6
> 6. Trendsetter: 8-6
> 6. CWe: 8-6
> 9. Limmy: 7-7
> 9. Zeppelin: 7-7
> 9. Chantellabella: 7-7
> 9. Alibaba: 7-7
> 9. The Patriot: 7-7
> 9. Eastwinds: 7-7
> 9. Prodigy: 7-7
> 9. Daveybot: 7-7
> 17. Anonymid: 6-8
> 17. BTAG: 6-8
> 
> *Standings*
> 
> 1. Zeppelin: 51-26 **
> 1. Cam1: 51-26 **
> 3. Eimaj: 48-29 **
> 4. Minimized: 48-29 *
> 5. Eastwinds: 48-29
> 6. Whodey85: 47-30 *
> 7. Silent Image: 47-30 *
> 8. CW3: 47-30
> 9. Limmy: 46-31
> 9. Daveyboy: 46-31
> 11. Chantellabella: 45-32
> 11. Anonymid: 45-32
> 11. Alibaba: 45-32
> 14. Prodigy: 44-33
> 15. The Patriot: 43-34
> 15. F1X3R: 43-34
> 17. TrendsetterL 41-36
> 18. BTAG: 40-37
> 19. KC1985: 6-10


My name still isn't beside the 1. Hopefully after this week, it will be!


----------



## CWe

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Panthers
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Raiders
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 28-21

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Chargers


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 33-30

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## Zeppelin

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears ------->Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills ------->Bengals
Packers @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Lions @ Browns ------->Lions
Panthers @ Vikings ------->Vikings
Rams @ Texans ------->Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets ------->Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers ------->Buccaneers
Jaguars @ Broncos ------->JAGUARS ( For Limmy, watch it happen :lol)
Titans @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers ------->49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys ------->Redskins 23-20

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers ------->Colts

I'm picking the Jags, the 0-5 team with the worst helmets in the NFL to beat the Broncos. Sorry limmy, I couldn't pick the eagles again this week. They're just too bad.


----------



## anonymid

*Week 6*

I think I've picked the Giants every week so far. Time to finally jump off that train.

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> BEARS

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> BENGALS
Packers @ Ravens -------> PACKERS
Lions @ Browns -------> LIONS
Panthers @ Vikings -------> VIKINGS
Rams @ Texans -------> TEXANS
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> CHIEFS
Steelers @ Jets -------> STEELERS
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> BUCS
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Titans @ Seahawks -------> SEAHAWKS
Saints @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> NINERS

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS (28-23)

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS


----------



## Gavroche

I've been doing this outside of SAS but I figured I'd compare myself to those in this thread. My record through week 5 is 49-28


Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 37-24

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## The Patriot

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 28-19

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts

2 Bad Weeks for me, Come on baby, need to get this one, Steelers please go 0-5 Please go 0-5.


----------



## F1X3R

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Panthers
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Raiders
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 30-21

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## minimized

Glad I got off the Giants express into Disasterville.

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears ------->Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills ------->Bengals
Packers @ Ravens ------->Packers
Lions @ Browns ------->Lions
Panthers @ Vikings ------->Vikings
Rams @ Texans ------->Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets ------->Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers ------->Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers ------->49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys 20-16

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers ------->Colts


----------



## Winds

*Week 6:*

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 24-20

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bills
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks 
Saints @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 41-31

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## Eimaj

What happened to the Texans? They are a very bad team now.


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, thought the Texans would be better than this. Schaub has been brutal.

AWESOME win by the Patriots today. Honestly didn't expect them to win this game, but Talib again shuts down the other teams best player. He's been as good as it gets for a CB this year. Good to see Thompkins catch the game winner like that, exciting game- got to watch most of it at work because the bosses were gone


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's Picks*

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Redskins 41-34

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys, 31- 20

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts

*Prodigy's Picks*

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Pats
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> *Limmy's Week 6 Picks!
> 
> Bears beat Giants*
> *Packers beat Ravens
> Bengals beat Bills*
> Browns beat Lions
> Texans beat Rams
> *Panthers beat Vikings
> Chiefs beat Raiders*
> Jets beat Steelers
> *Eagles beat Buccaneers*
> Jaguars beat Broncos*
> *Seahawks beat Titans
> Patriots beat Saints
> 49ers beat Cardinals*
> *Cowgirls beat Deadskins (Cowgirls 27 Deadskins 23)*
> Colts beat Chargers
> 
> *just kidding ....
> 
> *Broncos beat Jaguars
> *
> *Week 1 *(12-4)
> *Week 2 *(11-5)
> *Week 3 *(6-10)
> *Week 4 *(10-5)
> *Week 5 *(7-7)
> *Week 6 *(11-4)
> *2013 Season- *(57-35)


11-4


----------



## Cam1

*Week 6 Results:*

1. BTAG: 12-3 *
1. CWe: 12-3 *
1. Whodey85: 12-3 *
1. Anonymid: 12-3 *
1. Minimized: 12-3 *
1. Prodigy: 12-3 *
7. Limmy: 11-4
7. Eastwinds: 11-4
7. Trendsetter: 11-4
10. Cam1: 10-5
10. Silentimage: 10-5
10. Gavroche: 10-5
10. F1X3R: 10-5
14. Eimaj: 9-6
14. Daveyboy: 9-6
14. The Patriot: 9-6
17. Alibaba: 8-7
17. Trendsetter: 8-7
19. Zeppelin: 7-8


----------



## Cam1

Standings

1. Cam1: 61-31 **
2. Minimized: 60-32 **
3. Whodey85: 50-33 **
4. CWe: 59-33 *
5. Eastwinds: 59-33
6. Zeppelin: 58-34 **
6. Eimaj: 58-34 **
8. Silentimage: 57-35 *
8. Anonymid: 57-35 *
10. Limmy: 57-35
11. Prodigy: 56-36 *
12. Daveyboy: 55-37
13. F1X3R: 53-39
13. Chantellabella: 53-39
13. Alibaba: 53-39
16. BTAG: 52-40 *
17. The Patriot: 52-40
17. Trendsetter: 52-40
19. Gavroche: 10-5 (59-33)


----------



## Cam1

*Week 7 Template:*


Thursday:

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->
Rams @ Panthers ------->
Bears @ Redskins ------->
Bengals @ Lions ------->
Cowboys @ Eagle ------->
Chargers @ Jaguars ------->
Patriots @ Jets ------->
Buccaneers @ Falcons ------->
49ers @ Titans ------->
Ravens @ Steelers ------->
Browns @ Packers ------->
Texans @ Chiefs ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts ------->

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears 
Bengals @ Lions -------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Colts 38-35

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 7 Picks!

*Seahawks beat Cardinals
Falcons beat Buccaneers
Bears beat Deadskins
Eagles beat Cowgirls
Patriots beat Jets
Dolphins beat Bills
Chargers beat Jaguars
Rams beat Panthers
Lions beat Bengals
49ers beat Titans
Chiefs beat Texans
Ravens beat Steelers
Packers beat Browns
Broncos beat Colts (Broncos 35 - Colts 31)
Vikings beat Giants

*Week 1 *(12-4)
*Week 2 *(11-5) 
*Week 3 *(6-10)
*Week 4 *(10-5)
*Week 5 *(7-7)
*Week 6 *(11-4)
*Week 7 *(?-?)

*2013 Season- *(57-35)


----------



## Daveyboy

*Oh I have fallen... Now I will pick with my gut not my head...*

*Week 7 Template:*

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers ------->Rams
Bears @ Redskins ------->Bears
Bengals @ Lions ------->Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle ------->Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars ------->Chargers
Patriots @ Jets ------->Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons ------->Falcons
49ers @ Titans ------->49ers
Ravens @ Steelers ------->Ravens
Browns @ Packers ------->Packers
Texans @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts ------->31-17

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants ------->Giantsuck


----------



## Silent Image

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Eagles
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 35-23

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Eimaj

Cam1 said:


> *Week 6 Results:*
> 
> 1. BTAG: 12-3 *
> 1. CWe: 12-3 *
> 1. Whodey85: 12-3 *
> 1. Anonymid: 12-3 *
> 1. Minimized: 12-3 *
> 1. Prodigy: 12-3 *
> 7. Limmy: 11-4
> 7. Eastwinds: 11-4
> 7. Trendsetter: 11-4
> 10. Cam1: 10-5
> 10. Silentimage: 10-5
> 10. Gavroche: 10-5
> 10. F1X3R: 10-5
> 14. Eimaj: 9-6
> 14. Daveyboy: 9-6
> 14. The Patriot: 9-6
> 17. Alibaba: 8-7
> 17. Trendsetter: 8-7
> 19. Zeppelin: 7-8


I was actually 10-5, not 9-6.
So, I should be 58-34 overall.


----------



## BTAG

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Rams
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 41- 34

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Cam1

Eimaj said:


> I was actually 10-5, not 9-6.
> So, I should be 58-34 overall.


My bad. Fixed it in the overall standings.


----------



## F1X3R

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 35-21

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## CWe

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears 
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagles -------> Cowboys 
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 38-30

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Zeppelin

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Hawks 

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Rams
Bears @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Bengals @ Lions -------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 28-21

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Vikings


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Bengals @ Lions -------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Eagles
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 38-21

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants ------->Giants


----------



## anonymid

*Week 7*

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> SEAHAWKS

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> DOLPHINS
Rams @ Panthers -------> PANTHERS
Bears @ Redskins -------> BEARS
Bengals @ Lions -------> LIONS
Cowboys @ Eagles -------> COWBOYS
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> CHARGERS
Patriots @ Jets -------> PATRIOTS
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> FALCONS
49ers @ Titans -------> NINERS
Ravens @ Steelers -------> STEELERS
Browns @ Packers -------> PACKERS
Texans @ Chiefs -------> CHIEFS

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> BRONCOS (31-21)

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> GIANTS


----------



## Cam1

We all seem to be feeling good about the Giants this week :lol


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> We all seem to be feeling good about the Giants this week :lol


EXCUSE ME!

ill have you know i picked against the gINTs


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> EXCUSE ME!
> 
> ill have you know i picked against the gINTs


Eli MannINT will probably make sure that your pick is right.


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's picks:*

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Bills
Rams @ Panthers -------> Rams
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys (it kills me to pick this one)
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 31 - 24

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Vikings

*Trendsetter's Picks*

Week 7 Template:

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Bengals @ Lions -------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Eagles -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Buccaneers
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos, 41-20

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants

*Florian Kornberger's Picks*

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Jets
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> Titans
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Colts 31-30

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Eimaj

Cam1 said:


> My bad. Fixed it in the overall standings.


Thanks man


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 7*

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagles -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots 
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Colts 30-28

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## minimized

All done! Some tough picks this week.

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Bears @ Redskins ------->Bears
Bengals @ Lions ------->Lions
Cowboys @ Eagles ------->Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars ------->Chargers
Patriots @ Jets ------->Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons ------->Falcons
49ers @ Titans ------->49ers
Ravens @ Steelers ------->Ravens
Browns @ Packers ------->Packers
Texans @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts ------->Broncos 34-30

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants ------->Giants


----------



## AliBaba

Congrats on becoming a moderator Cam!

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears 
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Eagles
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Colts 34-31

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## Winds

*Week 7*

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 38-24

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants


----------



## The Patriot

Ah man completely forgot to put in my pick for tonight, is it too late? 

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Bills
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Eagles
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers 
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 38-21

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants (Giants seriously do not blow this)


----------



## CWe

SEA/ARI game isn't too bad


----------



## Cam1

Broncos are going down tonight.


Not sure how I feel about the call that gave the Jets the game. Seems like it's something that happens often but is never called, and most of the players didn't even know the rule existed. I forgot how ugly the Pats secondary is without Talib. Mayo/Wilfork out for the season hurts big time too... ugh. Patriots finally have a legit defense and lose their 3 best defensive players.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am beside myself - the Cardiac Cats won again. The kicker grew up just a few miles from me, too :lol.

So many people voted against my team WHODEY! :banana


----------



## Cam1

Feeling good about that Colts pick right now.


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> *Limmy's Week 7 Picks!
> 
> Seahawks beat Cardinals*
> *Falcons beat Buccaneers*
> Bears beat Deadskins
> Eagles beat Cowgirls
> Patriots beat Jets
> Dolphins beat Bills
> *Chargers beat Jaguars*
> Rams beat Panthers
> Lions beat Bengals
> *49ers beat Titans*
> *Chiefs beat Texans*
> Ravens beat Steelers
> *Packers beat Browns*
> Broncos beat Colts (Broncos 35 - Colts 31)
> Vikings beat Giants
> 
> *Week 1 *(12-4)
> *Week 2 *(11-5)
> *Week 3 *(6-10)
> *Week 4 *(10-5)
> *Week 5 *(7-7)
> *Week 6 *(11-4)
> *Week 7 *(6-9)
> 
> *2013 Season- *(63-44)


Yikes! another rough week!


----------



## Cam1

Daveyboy said:


> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Broncos @ Colts ------->31-17


Who'd ya pick?


----------



## Cam1

*Week 7 Results:*

1. Whodey85: 11-4 *
1. Cam1: 11-4 *
1. Trendsetter: 11-4 *
1. Eimaj: 11-4 *
1. Eastwinds: 11-4 *
6. CWe: 10-5
6. Anonymid: 10-5
8. BTAG: 9-6
8. Zeppelin: 9-6
8. Florian Kornberger: 9-6
8. KC1985: 9-6
8. Minimized: 9-6
8. Alibaba: 9-6
8. The Patriot: 9-6
15. Daveyboy: 8-7
15. F1X3R: 8-7
15. SilentImage: 8-7
15. Chantellabella: 8-7
19. Prodigy: 7-8
20. Limmy: 6-9


----------



## Cam1

Standings

1. Cam1: 72-35 ***
2. Whodey85: 70-37 ***
3. Eastwinds: 70-37 *
4. Eimaj: 69-38 ***
5. Minimized: 69-38 **
6. CWe: 69-38 *
7. Zeppelin: 67-40 **
8. Anonymid: 67-40 *
9. Silentimage: 65-42 *
10. Prodigy: 63-44 *
10. Trendsetter: 63-44 *
12. Daveyboy: 63-44
12. Limmy: 63-44
13. Alibaba: 62-45
14. BTAG: 61-46 *
15. The Patriot: 61-46
15. F1X3R: 61-46
15. Chantellabella: 61-46
18. KC1985: 15-16
19. Gavroche: 10-5 (59-33)
20. Florian Kornberger: 9-6


----------



## Cam1

*Week 8 Schedule:*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints ------->
Browns @ Chiefs ------->
Cowboys @ Lions ------->
49ers @ Jaguars ------->
Dolphins @ Patriots ------->
Giants @ Eagles ------->
Jets @ Bengals ------->
Steelers @ Raiders ------->
Redskins @ Broncos ------->
Falcons @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings ------->

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 38-13

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks (for once MNF actually looks better than SNF)


----------



## Silent Image

HOrrible week

Week 8 Schedule:

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 36-20

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 33-13

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams ------->Seahawks


----------



## Daveyboy

Cam1 said:


> Who'd ya pick?


Sorry... I picked the Broncos.. Honestly..:blank


----------



## Daveyboy

*Week 8 Schedule:

*Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers ------->Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints ------->Saints
Browns @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions ------->Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars ------->49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Giants @ Eagles ------->Eagles
Jets @ Bengals ------->Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders ------->Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings ------->Packers 34-13

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams ------->Seahawks


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers ------->Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints ------->Saints
Browns @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions ------->Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars ------->49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders ------->Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings ------->Packers 36-28

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams ------->Seahawks


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 8*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 24-17

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## Zeppelin

Week 8 Schedule:

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers 

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Jets
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 33-21

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> *Week 7 Results:*
> 
> 1. Whodey85: 11-4 *
> 1. Cam1: 11-4 *
> 1. Trendsetter: 11-4 *
> 1. Eimaj: 11-4 *
> 1. Eastwinds: 11-4 *
> 6. CWe: 10-5
> 6. Anonymid: 10-5
> 8. BTAG: 9-6
> 8. Zeppelin: 9-6
> 8. Florian Kornberger: 9-6
> 8. KC1985: 9-6
> 8. Minimized: 9-6
> 8. Alibaba: 9-6
> 8. The Patriot: 9-6
> 15. Daveyboy: 8-7
> 15. F1X3R: 8-7
> 15. SilentImage: 8-7
> 15. Chantellabella: 8-7
> 19. Prodigy: 7-8
> 20. Limmy: 6-9


Time to go from worst 2 first!!!!

*Limmy's Week 8 Picks

*Panthers beat Buccaneers
Cowgirls beat Lions
49ers beat Jaguars
Chiefs beat Browns
Patriots beat Dolphins
Saints beat Bills
Eagles beat Giants
Bengals beat Jets
Steelers beat Raiders
Falcons beat Cardinals
Broncos beat Deadskins
Packers beat Vikings (Packers 27 Vikings 10)
Seahawks beat Rams


----------



## millenniumman75

Zeppelin :no :lol

To everybody who voted for the Bengals to beat the Jets, you guys are SASsy for the week.

Wrapup -> Millenniumman75 15-0, 107-0. That's right! :lol


----------



## BTAG

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Giants
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 34-17

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## anonymid

*Week 8*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> BUCS

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> SAINTS
Browns @ Chiefs -------> CHIEFS
Cowboys @ Lions -------> LIONS
49ers @ Jaguars -------> NINERS
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS
Giants @ Eagles -------> EAGLES
Jets @ Bengals -------> BENGALS
Steelers @ Raiders -------> STEELERS
Redskins @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> FALCONS

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> PACKERS (30-17)

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> SEAHAWKS


----------



## CWe

*Week 8 Schedule:*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots 
Giants @ Eagles -------> Giants
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 27-13

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 31-3

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## Winds

*Week 8 Schedule:*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Giants
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers (34-16)

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## minimized

Hate how I always get the 50-50 ones wrong lol. C'est la vie.

Week 8 Schedule:

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers ------->Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints ------->Saints
Browns @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions ------->Lions
49ers @ Jaguars ------->49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Giants @ Eagles ------->Giants
Jets @ Bengals ------->Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders ------->Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals ------->Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings ------->Packers 30-17

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams ------->Seahawks


----------



## The Patriot

Please let this be an easy one this week, what 3 bad weeks for me already, I don't want any stunning upsets, you know like The Bills suddenly beating the Saints, I don't see it happening but I'll be in  if it ever came to that, Eagles at Giants. 

Please keep sucking Giants Please keep sucking, no Please don't suddenly win today when I need you to suck so bad and Jets @ Bengals, it be crazy if Zeppelin managed to get this right and The Jets beat them, argh that would so unexpected, No Bengals have to win today. Pretty much this has to be a given.


----------



## F1X3R

*Week 8 Schedule:*

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Giants
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score): 28-17

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## Cam1

And there goes Vollmer. Patriots now without their best D-lineman, Linebacker, CB, and O-lineman. Yikes.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> And there goes Vollmer. Patriots now without their best D-lineman, Linebacker, CB, and O-lineman. Yikes.


 Was scaring me how The Patriots were unable to stop the running game in the first, there was no offensive line early in the 1st 2 quarters suddenly its like Tom Brady and the O Line has returned from the dead lmao I mean they just completely took over in the 2nd half, just surprised Miami was able to make my heart thump like that. With 5 minutes to go and a 27-17 lead all is right in The NFL. GO Patriots


----------



## The Patriot

So much for the Giants sucking right now, Damn Eagles, They spent up to just a little while ago with no points at all now they suddenly decide to get a TD with only now 2 minutes left to play and The Giants leading. 15-7 On a side note The Eagles guy who recovered that botched Giants' punt snap for a TD has been named their new quarterback. 


Lions 31, Cowboys 30 FINAL. Only Dallas can manage to score 30 points, win the turnover battle by 4, and STILL lose. Seriously, what the heck and this isn't Romo's fault, how the Lions won I have no idea. Thank Goodness The Patriots pulled through whew


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella's Picks:*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Jets
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 35-32

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks

*Prodigy's Picks:*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks

*Trendsetter's Picks:*

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Giants
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers, 45-10

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks


----------



## Cam1

*Week 8 Results:
*
1. SilentImage: 11-2 *
1. Whodey85: 11-2 *
1. CWe: 11-2 *
1. Eastwinds: 11-2 *
1. Minimized: 11-2 *
1. F1X3R: 11-2 *
7. Cam1: 10-3
7. The Patriot: 10-3
7. Daveyboy: 10-3
7. Eimaj: 10-3
7. BTAG: 10-3
7. Alibaba: 10-3
7. Trendsetter: 10-3
14. Limmy: 9-4
14. Anonymid: 9-4
14. Chantellabella: 9-4
14. Prodigy: 9-4
18. Zeppelin: 8-5


----------



## Cam1

*Standings:*

1. Cam1: 82-38 ***
2. Whodey85: 81-39 ****
3. Eastwinds: 81-39 **
4. Minimized: 80-40 ***
5. CWe: 80-40 **
6. Eimaj: 79-41 ***
7. Anonymid: 77-43 *
8. Silentimage: 76-44 **
9. Zeppelin: 75-45 **
10. Trendsetter: 73-47 *
11. Daveyboy: 73-47
12. Prodigy: 72-48 *
12. F1X3R: 72-48 *
14. Limmy: 72-48
14. Alibaba: 72-48
15. BTAG: 71-49 *
16. The Patriot: 71-49
17. Chantellabella: 70-50
18. KC1985: 15-16
19. Gavroche: 10-5 (59-33)
20. Florian Kornberger: 9-6


----------



## Cam1

*Week 9 Template:*

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins ------->

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->
Falcons @ Panthers ------->
Vikings @ Cowboys ------->
Saints @ Jets ------->
Chargers @ Redskins ------->
Titans @ Rams ------->
Eagles @ Raiders ------->
Buccaneers @ Seahawks ------->
Steelers @ Patriots ------->
Ravens @ Browns ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans ------->

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers ------->


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals 

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->Chiefs 
Falcons @ Panthers ------->Panthers 
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> RedSkins
Titans @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Eagles
Patriots @ Steelers.....> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks (haha Bucs) 
Ravens @ Browns -------> Browns 

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 26-16

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Going with the Packers with the Packers running game they look very dangerous on offense.


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> Time to go from worst 2 first!!!!
> 
> *Limmy's Week 8 Picks
> 
> Panthers beat Buccaneers*
> Cowgirls beat Lions
> *49ers beat Jaguars
> Chiefs beat Browns
> Patriots beat Dolphins
> Saints beat Bills*
> Eagles beat Giants
> *Bengals beat Jets*
> Steelers beat Raiders
> Falcons beat Cardinals
> *Broncos beat Deadskins
> Packers beat Vikings (Packers 27 Vikings 10)*
> *Seahawks beat Rams*


9-4

*Week 9 Picks
*Bengals beat Dolphins
Panthers beat Falcons
Cowgirls beat Vikings
Saints beat Jets
Titans beat Rams
Chiefs beat Bills
Chargers beat Deadskins
Eagles beat Raiders
Seahawks beat Buccaneers
Ravens beat Browns
Patriots beat Steelers
Colts beat Texans (Colts 23-Texans21)
Packers beat Bears


----------



## BTAG

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Chargers
Titans @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts. 27-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers

Cam, the Patriots game isn't in the template.


----------



## Cam1

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Chargers
Titans @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Hawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 24-13

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## anonymid

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> BENGALS

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> CHIEFS
Falcons @ Panthers -------> PANTHERS
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Saints @ Jets -------> SAINTS
Chargers @ Redskins -------> REDSKINS
Titans @ Rams -------> RAMS
Eagles @ Raiders -------> EAGLES
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> SEAHAWKS
Steelers @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS
Ravens @ Browns -------> BROWNS

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> TEXANS (24-21)

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> PACKERS


----------



## Silent Image

Week 9 Template:

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Chargers
Titans @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Eagles
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 35-24

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## CWe

*Week 9 Template:*

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Titans @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Steelers
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 30-21

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 9*

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Titans @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Browns -------> Browns

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 25-16

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## Daveyboy

*Week 9 Template:*

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins ------->Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Saints @ Jets ------->Saints
Chargers @ Redskins ------->Chargers
Titans @ Rams ------->Rams
Eagles @ Raiders ------->Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots ------->Steelers
Ravens @ Browns ------->Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans ------->Colts 37-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers ------->Packers


----------



## Zeppelin

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins ------->Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers ------->Falcons
Vikings @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Saints @ Jets ------->Saints
Chargers @ Redskins ------->Redskins
Titans @ Rams ------->Rams
Eagles @ Raiders ------->Eagles
Buccaneers @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Ravens @ Browns ------->Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans ------->Cots 24-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers ------->Packers


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals !!

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Titans @ Rams -------> Titans
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 31-30

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Chargers
Titans @ Rams -------> Titans
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Hawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Browns -------> Browns

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 27-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## Winds

*Week 9:*

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers 
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Titans @ Rams -------> Titans
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 27-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## minimized

No time to finish, unfortunately.

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins ------->Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Saints @ Jets ------->Saints
Chargers @ Redskins ------->Redskins
Titans @ Rams ------->Titans
Eagles @ Raiders ------->Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Ravens @ Browns ------->Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans ------->Colts 23-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers ------->Packers


----------



## F1X3R

[*Week 9 Template:*

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Jets
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Chargers
Titans @ Rams -------> Titans
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score): 27- 24

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers


----------



## The Patriot

:afr Jets beat Saints? Huh? Aliens, didn't see that coming, than again I didn't see The Dolphins beating the Bengals


----------



## BTAG

I know I'm extremely biased towards my Chargers, but that was the worst officiating since the replacements left. A no contact Pass Interference, and a incredibly stupid personal foul call that put the Redskins in position to win. There's no reason we shouldn't have scored a touchdown on 1st and goal from the 6 inch line, but that personal foul, which was nothing more than a good tackle killed us in OT. He was regaining his footing after the first hit, so he isn't defenseless. Without the 2nd hit, he would've pranced into the endzone.


----------



## Cam1

F1X3R said:


> Week 9 Template:
> 
> Sunday Night (score): *27- 24*
> 
> Colts @ Texans -------> Colts


Nice. Quoting this so I don't forget. I think this is the first time anyone has correctly picked the score.


----------



## anonymid

Dang, I think I was the only person who had the Texans. I would've picked up a game on everyone if they hadn't blown that lead.


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> 9-4
> 
> *Week 9 Picks
> Bengals beat Dolphins
> Panthers beat Falcons
> Cowgirls beat Vikings*
> Saints beat Jets
> *Titans beat Rams
> Chiefs beat Bills*
> Chargers beat Deadskins
> *Eagles beat Raiders
> Seahawks beat Buccaneers*
> Ravens beat Browns
> *Patriots beat Steelers
> Colts beat Texans (Colts 23-Texans21)*
> Packers beat Bears


9-3 so far!


----------



## Cam1

6-6, yikes.


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> Nice. Quoting this so I don't forget. I think this is the first time anyone has correctly picked the score.


Ha, so what actually happens when you get the exact score?


----------



## CWe

I' m pretty sure i went 6-7 this week! (face palm)


----------



## Cam1

F1X3R said:


> Ha, so what actually happens when you get the exact score?


One of your losses is replaced with a win.



CWe said:


> I' m pretty sure i went 6-7 this week! (face palm)


Same


----------



## Cam1

*Week 9 Results:*

1. The Patriot: 9-4 *
1. Limmy: 9-4 *
1. F1X3R: 9-4 *
1. Prodigy: 9-4 *
5. Anonymid: 8-5
5. Whodey85: 8-5
5. Alibaba: 8-5
5. Minimized: 8-5
5. Eastwinds: 8-5
10. Eimaj: 7-6
10. Zeppelin: 10-6
12. BTAG: 6-7
12. Cam1: 6-7
12. Silentimage: 6-7
12. Trendsetter: 6-7
12. Chantellabella: 6-7
17. CWe: 5-8
17. Daveyboy: 5-8

*Standings:*

1. Whodey85: 89-44 ****
2. Eastwinds: 89-44 **
3. Cam1: 88-45 ***
3. Minimized: 88-45 ***
5. Eimaj: 86-47 ***
6. CWe: 85-48 **
7. Anonymid: 85-48 *
8. Silentimage: 82-51 **
8. Zeppelin: 82-51 **
10. Prodigy: 81-52 **
10. F1X3R: 81-52 **
12. Limmy: 81-52 *
13. The Patriot: 80-53 *
14. Alibaba: 80-53
15. Trendsetter: 79-54 *
16. Daveyboy: 78-55
17. BTAG: 77-56 *
18. Chantellabella: 76-57


----------



## Cam1

*Week 10 Template:*

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers ------->
Bengals @ Ravens ------->
Lions @ Bears ------->
Eagles @ Packers ------->
Rams @ Colts ------->
Jaguars @ Titans ------->
Raiders @ Giants ------->
Seahawks @ Falcons ------->
Panthers @ 49ers ------->
Broncos @ Chargers ------->
Texans @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints ------->

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers ------->


----------



## Limmy

Well! Its about time I got a pretty little star next to my name, time to get #2

*Limmy's Week 10 Picks!

Thursday Night
*Minnesota Vikings beat Washington Deadskins
_*Sunday 1pm Kick-off Games*_
Philadelphia Eagles beat Green Bay Packers
Tennessee Titans beat Jacksonville Jaguars
Pittsburgh Steelers beat Buffalo Bills
New York Giants beat Oakland Raiders
Indianapolis Colts beat St. Louis Rams
Seattle Seahawks beat Atlanta Falcons
Cincinnati Bengals beat Baltimore Ravens
Detriot Lions beat Chicago Bears
*Sunday 4pm Kick-off Games
*San Francisco 49ers beat Carolina Panthers
Houston Texans beat Arizona Cardinals
Denver Broncos beat San Diego Chargers
_*Sunday Night Football*_
New Orleans Saints beat Dallas Cowgirls (NO 31 DAL 27)
*Monday Night Football
*Miami Dolphins beat Tampa Bay Buccaneers


----------



## Silent Image

Terrible week. Probably puts me out of the playoff group

Week 10 Template:

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------> Bears
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Cowboys 33-30

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 10*

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Vikings

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints 37-31

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins


----------



## WhoDey85

*Week 10 Template:*

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints 38-30

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints 38-31

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins


----------



## Zeppelin

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens ------->Bengals
Lions @ Bears ------->Lions
Eagles @ Packers ------->Packers
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans ------->Titans
Raiders @ Giants ------->Raiders
Seahawks @ Falcons ------->Hawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> Panthers ( I hate the 49ers)
Broncos @ Chargers ------->Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints ------->Saints 24-5

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers ------->Dolphins


----------



## Daveyboy

Oh I blew that one...last place for the week...

Guess from here out have to start picking upsets or I'll never get back into it...

Week 10 Template:

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Vikings

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Bills
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Jaquars
Raiders @ Giants -------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Panthers @ 49ers -------> Panthers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Cowboys 27-24

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers


----------



## CWe

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Vikings

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Lions
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints 35-31

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins


----------



## anonymid

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> VIKINGS

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> STEELERS
Bengals @ Ravens -------> RAVENS
Lions @ Bears -------> BEARS
Eagles @ Packers -------> PACKERS
Rams @ Colts -------> COLTS
Jaguars @ Titans -------> TITANS
Raiders @ Giants -------> GIANTS
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> SEAHAWKS
Panthers @ 49ers -------> NINERS
Broncos @ Chargers -------> BRONCOS
Texans @ Cardinals -------> CARDINALS

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> SAINTS (31-24)

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> BUCS


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Bears
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> Panthers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints 14 21

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins

*Prodigy*

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Vikings

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Bears
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints 20 - 10

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins

*Trendsetter*

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------> Bears
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints, 42-17

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins


----------



## Limmy

WhoDey85 said:


> Hey Cam I think I went 9-5 not 10-4 last week. I lost with the Redskins, Bengals, Titans, Colts, and 49ers.


:clap +5 Limmy points for honesty!

<3

*Limmy's Week 11 Picks

*Colts beat Titans
Jets beat Bills
Falcons beat Buccaneers
Steelers beat Lions
Eagles beat Deadskins
Cardinals beat Jaguars
Texans beat Raiders
Ravens beat Bears
Bengals beat Browns
Chargers beat Dolphins
Giants beat Packers
Seahawks beat Vikings
Saints beat 49ers

Broncos beat Cheifs
(DEN 21 KC 14)

Patriots beat Panthers


----------



## Winds

I went 7-7 last week, not 8-6.

My wins were Steelers, Lions, Giants, Seahawks, Broncos, Saints, Bucs

The way them early games started on Sunday, I thought I was only going to win 2 or 3 games.


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bears
Browns @ Bengals --------> Browns
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Packers
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Vikings 
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos 31-28

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Patriots


----------



## CWe

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bears
Browns @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Buccaneers
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos 31-24

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Panthers 21-16


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 11*

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bears
Browns @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Jaguars
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Buccaneers
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Dolphins
Packers @ Giants --------> Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos 40-14

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Panthers


----------



## anonymid

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> COLTS

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> BILLS
Ravens @ Bears --------> BEARS
Browns @ Bengals --------> BENGALS
Lions @ Steelers --------> LIONS
Raiders @ Texans --------> TEXANS
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> CARDINALS
Redskins @ Eagles --------> EAGLES
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> FALCONS
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> DOLPHINS
Packers @ Giants --------> GIANTS
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> SEAHAWKS
49ers @ Saints --------> SAINTS

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> BRONCOS (28-21)

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> PATRIOTS


----------



## Cam1

EastWinds said:


> I went 7-7 last week, not 8-6.
> 
> My wins were Steelers, Lions, Giants, Seahawks, Broncos, Saints, Bucs
> 
> The way them early games started on Sunday, I thought I was only going to win 2 or 3 games.





WhoDey85 said:


> Hey Cam I think I went 9-5 not 10-4 last week. I lost with the Redskins, Bengals, Titans, Colts, and 49ers.


Fixed, thanks for the heads up.

*Standings:*

1. Whodey85: 98-48 ****
1. Minimized: 98-49 ****
3. Cam1: 96-51 ***
3. Eastwinds: 96-50 **
5. Eimaj: 95-52 ***
6. Anonymid: 95-52 **
7. CWe: 94-53 **
8. F1X3R: 91-56 ***
9. Silentimage: 90-57 **
10. Limmy: 89-58 *
11. Zeppelin: 88-59 **
11. Prodigy: 88-59 **
13. The Patriot: 87-60 *
13. Trendsetter: 87-60 *
15. Alibaba: 86-61
16. Daveyboy: 85-62
17. BTAG: 83-64 *
18. Chantellabella: 81-66


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Bills
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bears
Browns @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons 
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos 31-24

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Panthers


----------



## Winds

*Week 11:*

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bears
Browns @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos 27-20

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Panthers


----------



## minimized

Oh god this week is a bloodbath.

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans -------->Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------->Jets
Ravens @ Bears -------->Ravens
Browns @ Bengals -------->Bengals
Lions @ Steelers -------->Lions
Raiders @ Texans -------->Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars -------->Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles -------->Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers -------->Falcons
Chargers @ Dolphins -------->Chargers
Packers @ Giants -------->Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks -------->Seahawks
49ers @ Saints -------->Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos -------->Broncos 31-13

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers -------->Patriots


----------



## F1X3R

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bears
Browns @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Buccaneers
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos 24-13

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Panthers


----------



## F1X3R

> *Week 10 Results:*
> 
> 1. Whodey85: 10-4 *
> 1. Anonymid: 10-4 *
> 1. F1X3R: 10-4 *
> 1. Minimized: 10-4 *
> 5. Eimaj: 9-5
> 5. CWe: 9-5
> 7. Limmy: 8-6
> 7. Silent Image: 8-6
> 7. Cam1: 8-6
> 7. Trendsetter: 8-6
> 7. Eastwinds: 8-6
> 12. Daveyboy: 7-7
> 12. Prodigy: 7-7
> 12. The Patriot: 7-7
> 15. Zeppelin: 6-8
> 15. BTAG: 6-8
> 15. Alibaba: 6-8
> 18. Chantellabella: 5-9


Looks like there was a mix up this week. Aside from Chantellabella, Zeppelin and Daveyboy, everyone received an extra W. Maybe it was the Colts shocker that threw Cam off, we should all get a win for that anyway.

Week 10 results

Whodey: 9-5
Anonymid: 9-5
F1X3R: 9-5
Minimized: 9-5
Limmy: 8-6
Eimaj: 8-6
CWe: 8-6
Cam: 7-7
Silent Image: 7-7
Daveyboy: 7-7
Trendsetter: 7-7
Eastwinds: 7-7
The Patriot: 6-8
Zeppelin 6-8
Prodigy: 6-8
Chantellabella: 5-9
BTAG: 5-9
Alibaba: 5-9


----------



## Cam1

Thanks Fixer. I must have messed up on of the match-ups. Will update the standings in the morning.


----------



## BTAG

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Forgot to make picks until Friday

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Bills
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bears
Browns @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Redskins
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos 31-24

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Patriots


----------



## Cam1

*Standings:*

1. Whodey85: 98-48 ****
1. Minimized: 97-49 ****
3. Cam1: 95-51 ***
3. Eastwinds: 96-50 **
5. Eimaj: 94-52 ***
6. Anonymid: 94-52 **
7. CWe: 93-53 **
8. F1X3R: 90-56 ***
9. Silentimage: 89-57 **
10. Zeppelin: 88-59 **
11. Limmy: 88-58 *
12. Prodigy: 87-59 **
13. The Patriot: 86-60 *
13. Trendsetter: 86-60 *
15. Alibaba: 85-61
16. Daveyboy: 85-62
17. BTAG: 82-64 *
18. Chantellabella: 81-65


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Thursday:
Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bengels
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Raiders
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Packers
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Chiefs 28-24

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Patriots

*Prodigy*

Colts
Jets
Bears
Bengals
Steelers
Raiders

Cards

Eagles

Falcons
Chargers
Giants

Seahawks
Saints
Broncos 27 - 17
Patriots

*Trendsetter*

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> Titans

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Ravens
Browns @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Texans
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Redskins
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Giants
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Broncos, 27-24

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> Patriots


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> :clap +5 Limmy points for honesty!
> 
> <3
> 
> *Limmy's Week 11 Picks
> 
> Colts beat Titans*
> Jets beat Bills
> Falcons beat Buccaneers
> *Steelers beat Lions*
> *Eagles beat Deadskins
> Cardinals beat Jaguars*
> Texans beat Raiders
> Ravens beat Bears
> *Bengals beat Browns*
> Chargers beat Dolphins
> *Giants beat Packers
> Seahawks beat Vikings
> Saints beat 49ers
> 
> Broncos beat Cheifs
> (DEN 21 KC 14)*
> 
> Patriots beat Panthers


So far im 9-5 this week


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> So far im 9-5 this week


9-6* Lol

*Limmy's Week 11 Picks!

*New Orleans Saints beat Atlanta Falcons
Baltimore Ravens beat New York Jets
Pittsburgh Steelers beat Cleveland Browns
Detriot Lions beat Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Green Bay Packers beat Minnesota Vikings
Houston Texans beat Jacksonville Jaguars
Kansas City Chiefs beat San Diego Chargers
Carolina Panthers beat Miami Dolphins
Chicago Bears beat St Louis Rams
Arizona Cardinals beat Indianapolis Colts
Tennessee Titans beat Oakland Raiders
Dallas Cowgirls beat New York Giants

New England Patriots beat Denver Broncos
(NE 28 - DEN 25)

San Francisco 49ers beat Washington Deadskins


----------



## anonymid

Cam asked me to take over the game for the time being, since he's not going to be able to be online much. I'll work on tabulating last week's results and updating the standings, but for now, here's this week's schedule:

*Week 12 Template:*

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons ------->

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins ------->
Bears @ Rams ------->
Jets @ Ravens ------->
Jaguars @ Texans ------->
Vikings @ Packers ------->
Steelers @ Browns ------->
Buccaneers @ Lions ------->
Chargers @ Chiefs ------->
Titans @ Raiders ------->
Colts @ Cardinals ------->
Cowboys @ Giants ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ------->

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins ------->


----------



## anonymid

*Week 12*

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> FALCONS

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> DOLPHINS
Bears @ Rams -------> BEARS
Jets @ Ravens -------> RAVENS
Jaguars @ Texans -------> TEXANS
Vikings @ Packers -------> PACKERS
Steelers @ Browns -------> BROWNS
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> LIONS
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> CHIEFS
Titans @ Raiders -------> TITANS
Colts @ Cardinals -------> COLTS
Cowboys @ Giants -------> GIANTS

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS (30-27)

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> NINERS


----------



## minimized

Man these QB injuries are killing me.

Week 12 Template:

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons ------->Saints

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins ------->Panthers
Bears @ Rams ------->Rams
Jets @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans ------->Texans
Vikings @ Packers ------->Packers
Steelers @ Browns ------->Steelers
Buccaneers @ Lions ------->Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders ------->Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals ------->Colts
Cowboys @ Giants ------->Cowboys

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ------->Broncos 27-20

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins ------->49ers


----------



## AliBaba

*Week 12 Template:*

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons ------->Saints

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins ------->Panthers
Bears @ Rams ------->Bears
Jets @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans ------->Texans
Vikings @ Packers ------->Packers
Steelers @ Browns ------->Browns
Buccaneers @ Lions ------->Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders ------->Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals
Cowboys @ Giants ------->Giants

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ------->Broncos 34-31

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams -------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Vikings @ Packers -------> Vikings
Steelers @ Browns -------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos 27-24

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## Winds

*Week 12:*

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams -------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Steelers @ Browns -------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Giants

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos 34 - 23

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## CWe

*Week 12 Template:*

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Bears @ Rams -------> Rams
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Vikings @ Packers -------> Vikings
Steelers @ Browns -------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions 
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders -------> Titans
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos 27-20

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## anonymid

*Week 11 Results:*

1. AliBaba: 11-4 *
1. anonymid: 11-4 *
1. CWe: 11-4 *
1. Eimaj: 11-4 *
1. F1X3R: 11-4 *
1. Prodigy: 11-4 *
1. WhoDey85: 11-4 *
8. EastWinds: 10-5
8. Silent Image: 10-5
10. Cam1: 9-6
10. Daveyboy: 9-6
10. Limmy: 9-6
13. BTAG: 8-7
13. Minimized: 8-7
13. Zeppelin: 8-7
16. Chanetllabella: 7-8
17. The Patriot: 6-9
17. Trendsetter: 6-9


----------



## anonymid

*Standings:*

1. Whodey85: 109-52 *****
2. Eastwinds: 106-55 **
3. Eimaj: 105-56 ****
3. Minimized: 105-56 **** 
5. Anonymid: 105-56 *** 
6. Cam1: 104-57 ***
6. CWe: 104-57 ***
8. F1X3R:101-60 ****
9. Silentimage: 99-62 ** 
10. Prodigy: 98-63 ***
11. Limmy: 97-64 *
12. Zeppelin: 96-66 **
13. Alibaba: 96-65 *
14. Daveyboy: 94-68
15. The Patriot: 92-69 * 
15. Trendsetter: 92-69 * 
17. BTAG: 90-71 * 
18. Chantellabella: 88-73


----------



## anonymid

*Chantellabella*

Thursday:
Saints @ Falcons --------> Saints

Sunday:

Buccaneers @ Lions --------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans --------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs --------> Chiefs
Panthers @ Dolphins --------> Panthers
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Bears @ Rams --------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens --------> Ravens
Titans @ Raiders --------> Raiders
Colts @ Patriots --------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants ------> Giants

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ----> Broncos 40 - 21

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins --------> 49ers


----------



## Silent Image

*Week 12 Template:*

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams -------> Rams
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Jaguars
Vikings @ Packers -------> Vikings
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders -------> Titans
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Patriots 34-27

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday:
Saints @ Falcons --------> Saints

Sunday:

Buccaneers @ Lions --------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans --------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs --------> Chiefs
Panthers @ Dolphins --------> Panthers
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Bears @ Rams --------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens --------> Ravens
Titans @ Raiders --------> Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals--------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants ------> Giants

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ----> Broncos 31-24

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins --------> 49ers


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 12*

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams -------> Rams
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Giants

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Patriots 28-27

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## BTAG

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams -------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Vikings @ Packers -------> Vikings
Steelers @ Browns -------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chargers
Titans @ Raiders -------> Titans
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos 34-28

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## Zeppelin

I forgot to do this on time so I'll take the Loss on Thursday.

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Forgot

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams -------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Vikings @ Packers -------> Vikings
Steelers @ Browns -------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions 
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Colys
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos 27-21

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------> 49ers


----------



## inerameia

.


----------



## prisonofmind

Dolphins over Panthers, cause that's my team.
Bears over Rams
Ravens over Jets
Texans over Jaguars
Packers over Vikings
Browns over Steelers
Lions over Buccs
Chiefs over Chargers
Titans over Raiders
Colts over Cardinals
Cowboys over Giants
Broncos over Patriots
49ers over Redskins


----------



## F1X3R

Thursday:

Saints @ Falcons -------> :doh

Sunday:

Panthers @ Dolphins -------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams -------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Steelers @ Browns -------> Browns
Buccaneers @ Lions -------> Lions
Chargers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Titans @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Cowboys @ Giants -------> Giants

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos 35-27

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins ------->49ers


----------



## The Patriot

Really Lions Really? How the Buc did the Bucs beat you seriously, Aliens and wow what a come back win for Carolina and feel good that I picked The Steelers nice, not doing too bad.


----------



## BTAG

Finally, we closed a game out. Way to go Tutu.


----------



## The Patriot

How does a Tied game work, Minnesota and GreenBay. Does each person get a win for this game? even though we tied do I get the point for Green Bay?


----------



## anonymid

The Patriot said:


> How does a Tied game work, Minnesota and GreenBay. Does each person get a win for this game? even though we tied do I get the point for Green Bay?


Well, it doesn't matter on a practical level, because the outcome is the same for everybody (it would either mean a win for everybody or a loss for everybody, since nobody predicted a tie). That said, I'd score it as a loss, since the object of the game is to pick the winners, and the team you picked didn't win.


----------



## anonymid

*Week 13 Template*

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions ------->
Raiders @ Cowboys ------->
Steelers @ Ravens ------->

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans ------->
Jaguars @ Browns ------->
Titans @ Colts ------->
Bears @ Vikings ------->
Dolphins @ Jets ------->
Cardinals @ Eagles ------->
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------->
Falcons @ Bills ------->
Rams @ 49ers ------->
Broncos @ Chiefs ------->
Bengals @ Chargers ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins ------->

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks ------->


----------



## Limmy

anonymid said:


> *WEEK 13*
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> Packers @ Lions ------->
> Raiders @ Cowboys ------->
> Steelers @ Ravens ------->
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Patriots @ Texans ------->
> Jaguars @ Browns ------->
> Titans @ Colts ------->
> Bears @ Vikings ------->
> Dolphins @ Jets ------->
> Cardinals @ Eagles ------->
> Buccaneers @ Panthers ------->
> Falcons @ Bills ------->
> Rams @ 49ers ------->
> Broncos @ Chiefs ------->
> Bengals @ Chargers ------->
> 
> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Giants @ Redskins ------->
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Saints @ Seahawks ------->


will the standings be updated soon? i think we are 2 weeks behind now

*Limmy's Week 13 Picks!!!

Thanksgiving Thursday
*Lions beat Packers
Cowgirls beat Raiders
Ravens beat Steelers

*Sunday Games
*Colts beat Titans
Eagles beat Cardinals
Dolphins beat Jets
Vikings beat Bears
Patriots beat Texans
Panthers beat Buccaneers
Jaguars beat Browns
Falcons beat Bills
49ers beat Rams
Broncos beat Chiefs
Bengals beat Chargers

*Sunday Night Football
*Midgets beat Deadskins (NYG 17 WAS 13)
_
Time for the Limmy Prediction BONUS!!!!!_
In the Sunday Night game between the Washington Deadskins and the New York Midgets, the two quarterbacks; Eli Manning, and RG3-8, will combine for 7 Interceptions (Eli throws 3, RG3-8 throws 4)

*Monday Night Football
*Seahawks beat Saints


----------



## anonymid

I already posted the previous week's standings. You might have to go back a page or two to find them.

I'll have the updated standings posted sometime this week.


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 12 RESULTS* (tough week!)

Limmy 9-5 *
Silent Image 9-5 *
BTAG 7-7
CWe 7-7
Daveyboy 7-7
minimized 7-7
Prodigy 6-8
Eimaj 6-8
WhoDey85 6-8
AliBaba 5-9
Chantellabella 5-9
EastWinds 5-9
The Patriot 5-9
Trendsetter 5-9
Zeppelin 5-9
anonymid 4-10
F1X3R 4-10
prisonofmind 4-10


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 12*

1. WhoDey85: 115-60 *****
2. minimized: 112-63 ****
3. Eimaj: 111-64 ****
4. CWe: 111-64 ***
5. EastWinds: 111-64 **
6. anonymid: 109-66 ***
7. Silent Image: 108-67 ***
8. Limmy: 106-69 **
9. F1X3R:105-70 ****
10. Cam1: 104-71 ***
10. Prodigy: 104-71 ***
12. Zeppelin: 101-75 **
13. AliBaba: 101-74 *
14. Daveyboy: 101-75
15. BTAG: 97-78 *
15. The Patriot: 97-78 * 
15. Trendsetter: 97-78 * 
18. Chantellabella: 93-82


----------



## Silent Image

WEEK 13

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Jets
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants 31-20

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Saints


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> LIONS
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Steelers @ Ravens -------> RAVENS

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> PATRIOTS
Jaguars @ Browns -------> BROWNS
Titans @ Colts -------> COLTS
Bears @ Vikings -------> BEARS
Dolphins @ Jets -------> DOLPHINS
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> EAGLES
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> PANTHERS
Falcons @ Bills -------> FALCONS
Rams @ 49ers -------> NINERS
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> BRONCOS
Bengals @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> REDSKINS (23-20)

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> SEAHAWKS


----------



## WhoDey85

Is Cam out in the world making us proud?

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Jets
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs 
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants 33-28

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks (nice Mon night game!)


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants (31-20)

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks


----------



## BTAG

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Steelers

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants 27-17

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks


----------



## F1X3R

*
WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Titans
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants 27-13

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Jets
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins 20-17

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks


----------



## minimized

Got to stop treading ground, man... got to break this approx. .500 streak.

WEEK 13

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions ------->Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens ------->Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans ------->Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns ------->Browns
Titans @ Colts ------->Colts
Bears @ Vikings ------->Bears
Dolphins @ Jets ------->Jets
Cardinals @ Eagles ------->Eagles
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Falcons @ Bills ------->Falcons
Rams @ 49ers ------->49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs ------->Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers ------->Bengals

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins ------->Giants 27-17

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks


----------



## Daveyboy

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Steelers

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Jaguars
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins 24-16

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Saints


----------



## AliBaba

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> LIONS
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Steelers @ Ravens -------> STEELERS

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> PATRIOTS
Jaguars @ Browns -------> BROWNS
Titans @ Colts -------> COLTS
Bears @ Vikings -------> BEARS
Dolphins @ Jets -------> JETS
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> EAGLES
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> PANTHERS
Falcons @ Bills -------> BILLS
Rams @ 49ers -------> NINERS
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> BRONCOS
Bengals @ Chargers -------> BENGALS

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> REDSKINS (34-31)

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> SEAHAWKS


----------



## CWe

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Steelers

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Jets 
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Falcons
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins 19-13

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks


----------



## Winds

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Jets
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants 24-16

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks


----------



## Zeppelin

]*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Jets
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Toronto Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Skins (17-14)

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Hawks


----------



## Branbran225

Sorry, am I allowed to post picks here?

packers @ Lions -------> Lions
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Saints


----------



## Limmy

Limmy said:


> will the standings be updated soon? i think we are 2 weeks behind now
> 
> *Limmy's Week 13 Picks!!!
> 
> Thanksgiving Thursday
> *Lions beat Packers
> Cowgirls beat Raiders
> Ravens beat Steelers
> 
> *Sunday Games
> *Colts beat Titans
> Eagles beat Cardinals
> Dolphins beat Jets
> Vikings beat Bears
> Patriots beat Texans
> Panthers beat Buccaneers
> Jaguars beat Browns
> Falcons beat Bills
> 49ers beat Rams
> Broncos beat Chiefs
> Bengals beat Chargers
> 
> *Sunday Night Football
> *Midgets beat Deadskins (NYG 17 WAS 13)
> _
> Time for the Limmy Prediction BONUS!!!!!_
> In the Sunday Night game between the Washington Deadskins and the New York Midgets, the two quarterbacks; Eli Manning, and RG3-8, will combine for 7 Interceptions (Eli throws 3, RG3-8 throws 4)
> 
> *Monday Night Football
> *Seahawks beat Saints


#SWAG #SWAG #SWAG #SWAG

Best moment of life!!!!!!


----------



## anonymid

*Week 14 Template*

*WEEK 14*

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars ------->

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals ------->
Falcons @ Packers ------->
Browns @ Patriots ------->
Raiders @ Jets ------->
Lions @ Eagles ------->
Dolphins @ Steelers ------->
Bills @ Buccaneers ------->
Chiefs @ Redskins ------->
Vikings @ Ravens ------->
Titans @ Broncos ------->
Rams @ Cardinals ------->
Giants @ Chargers ------->
Seahawks @ 49ers ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints ------->

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 13 RESULTS*

Limmy 16-0 *
minimized 13-3
anonymid 12-4
Prodigy 12-4
The Patriot 12-4
WhoDey85 12-4
Branbran225 11-5
CWe 11-5
F1X3R 11-5
Silent Image 11-5
AliBaba 10-6
BTAG 10-6
EastWinds 10-6
Daveyboy 9-7
Eimaj 8-8
Trendsetter 8-8
Zeppelin 8-8
Chantellabella 7-9


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 13*

1. WhoDey85: 127-64 *****
2. minimized: 125-66 ****
3. CWe: 122-69 ***
3. Limmy: 122-69 ***
5. anonymid: 121-70 ***
6. EastWinds: 121-70 **
7. Eimaj: 119-72 ****
8. Silent Image: 119-72 ***
9. F1X3R:116-75 ****
10. Prodigy: 116-75 ***
11. AliBaba: 111-80 *
12. Daveyboy: 110-82
13. Zeppelin: 109-83 **
14. The Patriot: 109-82 *
15. BTAG: 107-84 *
16. Trendsetter: 105-86 * 
17. Cam1: 104-87 ***
18. Chantellabella: 100-91


----------



## Silent Image

WEEK 14

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Colts
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Rams
Giants @ Chargers -------> Giants
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 28-24

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Bears


----------



## BTAG

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Raiders
Lions @ Eagles -------> Lions
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 24-20

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy Claus' Perfect Week 14 Picks
#16-0 #Perfection #WhatYouKnowAboutSixteen&OOOOOOH

*Jaguars beat Texans #1-0
Bengals beat Colts #2-0
Patriots beat Browns #3-0
Raiders beat Jets #4-0
Chiefs beat Redskins #5-0
Ravens beat Vikings #6-0
Packers beat Falcons #7-0
Buccaneers beat Bills #8-0
Steelers beat Dolphins #9-0
Eagles beat Lions #10-0
Broncos beat Titans #11-0
Cardinals beat Rams #12-0
Seahawks beat 49ers #13-0
Chargers beat Giants #14-0

*Sunday Night Football
*Panthers beat Saints #15-0
CAR 28 NO 23

Bears beat Cowboys #16-0

*#PerfectionPartTwo #16andOOOOOhPart2

*


----------



## WhoDey85

Limmy said:


> #SWAG #SWAG #SWAG #SWAG
> 
> Best moment of life!!!!!!


NostraLimmy!


----------



## minimized

Limmy said:


> *Limmy Claus' Perfect Week 14 Picks
> #16-0 #Perfection #WhatYouKnowAboutSixteen&OOOOOOH*


*

Yeah, damn you and your perfection, you ruined my genius Falcons pick that would have gotten me a star :lol*


----------



## WhoDey85

*WEEK 14*

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 24-17

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->Cowboys


----------



## CWe

*WEEK 14*

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Lions
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 27-24

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys


----------



## Daveyboy

*WEEK 14

*Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Lions
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Panthers 24-13

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->Cowboys


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Raiders
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 28-21

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->Cowboys


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 14*

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 30 - 25

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Bears


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 14*

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> TEXANS

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> BENGALS
Falcons @ Packers -------> PACKERS
Browns @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS
Raiders @ Jets -------> RAIDERS
Lions @ Eagles -------> EAGLES
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> STEELERS
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> BUCS
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> CHIEFS
Vikings @ Ravens -------> RAVENS
Titans @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Rams @ Cardinals -------> CARDINALS
Giants @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> NINERS

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> SAINTS (34-21)

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> BEARS


----------



## minimized

Idiot Texans are gonna make this a bad week.

WEEK 14

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars ------->Texans

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals ------->Colts
Falcons @ Packers ------->Packers
Browns @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Raiders @ Jets ------->Jets
Lions @ Eagles ------->Lions
Dolphins @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers ------->Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins ------->Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens ------->Ravens
Titans @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers ------->Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints ------->Saints (27-20)

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->Cowboys


----------



## Zeppelin

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Colts
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Hawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 23-17

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->Cowboys


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Lions
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 20-17

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Bears


----------



## Winds

*WEEK 14*

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Giants
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Panthers 31-27

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys


----------



## F1X3R

WEEK 14

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars ------->Texans

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Falcons @ Packers -------> Falcons
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Raiders
Lions @ Eagles -------> Lions
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 34-28

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys


----------



## Limmy

lol im happy that i changed my TNF pick right before the game started


----------



## Limmy

fresh2death


----------



## Limmy

So, I was interested in seeing, if i had predicted *every game correctly* this season, what the standings would look like and its shocking 

*AFC East
*1. Patriots 13-0
Dolphins 5-8
Jets 3-10
Bills 2-11

*AFC North*
3. Bengals 10-3
Ravens 8-5
Steelers 6-7
Browns 1-12

*AFC South
*4. Colts 9-4
6. Texans 8-5 
Titans 5-8
Jaguars 2-11

*AFC West
*2. Broncos 11-2
5. Chiefs 8-5
Chargers 7-6
Raiders 2-11

*NFC East
*1. Eagles 13-0
Cowboys 7-6
Giants 5-8
Redskins 2-11

*NFC North 
*4. Packers 9-4
6. Bears 8-5
Lions 5-8
Vikings 5-8
*
NFC South
*3. Saints 9-4
Panthers 8-5
Falcons 6-7
Buccaneers 2-11

*NFC West
*2. 49ers 11-2
5. Seahawks 10-3
Cardinals 5-8
Rams 3-10

Lol as you can see the Texans and Falcons have helped alot to screw up my picks


----------



## The Patriot

As Limmy Would say Eagles got #SWAG. Damn in that Philadelphia snow fall they make a huge come back. 7-2 so far, my only loss is Houston and The Raiders


----------



## anonymid

*Week 15 Template*

I'll have last week's results and the updated standings posted sometime tonight or tomorrow.

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons ------->
Bears @ Browns ------->
Texans @ Colts ------->
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->
Eagles @ Vikings ------->
Seahawks @ Giants ------->
49ers @ Buccaneers ------->
Bills @ Jaguars ------->
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->
Jets @ Panthers ------->
Packers @ Cowboys ------->
Cardinals @ Titans ------->
Saints @ Rams ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions ------->


----------



## Silent Image

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Redskins
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers 27-20

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Ravens


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 15 Picks!

*Broncos beat Chargers
Falcons beat Lolskins
Bears beat Browns
Colts beat Texans
Patriots beat Dolphins
Eagles beat Vikings
Seahawks beat Giants
49ers beat Buccaneers
Bills beat Jaguars
Chiefs beat Raiders
Panthers beat Jets
Cowgirls beat Packers
Cardinals beat Titans
Saints beat Rams

Bungles beat Steelers
(CIN 34 PIT 24)

Ravens beat Lions


----------



## BTAG

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Chargers (All or nothing guys,let's go! Good luck stopping KA13, D R-C)

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Titans
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals 24-20

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Lions


----------



## WhoDey85

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals 27-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions ------->Lions


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 14 RESULTS*

Eimaj 15-1 *
AliBaba 13-3
anonymid 13-3
Trendsetter 13-3
WhoDey85 13-3
CWe 12-4
EastWinds 12-4
Limmy 12-4
BTAG 11-5
Chantellabella 11-5
Daveyboy 11-5
Silent Image 11-5
The Patriot 11-5
minimized 10-6
Zeppelin 10-6
F1X3R 9-7
Prodigy 6-10


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 14*

1. WhoDey85: 140-67 *****
2. minimized: 135-72 ****
3. Eimaj: 134-73 *****
4. anonymid: 134-73 ***
4. CWe: 134-73 ***
4. Limmy: 134-73 ***
7. EastWinds: 133-74 **
8. Silent Image: 130-77 ***
9. F1X3R:125-82 ****
10. AliBaba: 124-83 *
11. Prodigy: 122-85 ***
12. Daveyboy: 121-87
13. The Patriot: 120-87 *
14. Zeppelin: 119-89 **
15. BTAG: 118-89 *
15. Trendsetter: 118-89 * 
17. Chantellabella: 111-96


----------



## anonymid

*Chantellabella's Picks*

WEEK 15

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals 24-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Ravens


----------



## anonymid

*Trendsetter*

WEEK 15

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Jets
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Packers
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals, 23-20

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Ravens


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> FALCONS
Bears @ Browns -------> BEARS
Texans @ Colts -------> COLTS
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> PATRIOTS
Eagles @ Vikings -------> EAGLES
Seahawks @ Giants -------> SEAHAWKS
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> NINERS
Bills @ Jaguars -------> BILLS
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> CHIEFS
Jets @ Panthers -------> PANTHERS
Packers @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Cardinals @ Titans -------> TITANS
Saints @ Rams -------> SAINTS

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> BENGALS (20-14)

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> LIONS


----------



## The Patriot

WEEK 15

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Packers
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals (21-19)

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Ravens


----------



## CWe

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Titans
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals 23-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Lions


----------



## Daveyboy

I have a feeling I will end this season without an * by my name..:blank

*WEEK 15

*Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->Chargers

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons ------->Falcons
Bears @ Browns ------->Bears
Texans @ Colts ------->Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins
Eagles @ Vikings ------->Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants ------->Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers ------->Bucs
Bills @ Jaguars ------->Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans ------->Cardinals
Saints @ Rams ------->Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers ------->Steelers 27-20

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions ------->Lions


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Browns
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Titans
Saints @ Rams -------> Rams

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers 25-20

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Lions


----------



## minimized

Who blew it last week? This guy.

WEEK 15

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons ------->Falcons
Bears @ Browns ------->Bears
Texans @ Colts ------->Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings ------->Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants ------->Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers ------->49ers
Bills @ Jaguars ------->Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans ------->Cardinals
Saints @ Rams ------->Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers ------->Bengals (23-17)

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions ------->Lions


----------



## Winds

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Packers
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers 24-20

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Ravens


----------



## AliBaba

*WEEK 15

*Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowgirls
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers 27-24

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Lions


----------



## Zeppelin

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->forgot( I'll take the loss)

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons ------->Falcons
Bears @ Browns ------->Bears
Texans @ Colts ------->Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->Pats
Eagles @ Vikings ------->Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants ------->Hawks
49ers @ Buccaneers ------->49ers
Bills @ Jaguars ------->Bills
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys ------->Packers
Cardinals @ Titans ------->Cardinals
Saints @ Rams ------->Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers ------->Bengals 34-27

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions ------->Lions


----------



## BTAG

I'll never understand how Keenan Allen fell to us in the third round. I was shocked when we took him since we had a healthy Danario Alexander and Malcolm Floyd at the time. Then he wore a Raiders hat in public, which was a bad start, but now he's basically the unquestioned Offensive Rookie of the Year.


----------



## F1X3R

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons ------->Falcons
Bears @ Browns ------->Browns
Texans @ Colts ------->Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins
Eagles @ Vikings ------->Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants ------->Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers ------->49ers
Bills @ Jaguars ------->Bills
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans ------->Cardinals
Saints @ Rams ------->Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers ------->Bengals 24-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions ------->Lions


----------



## anonymid

I'll post last week's results and the updated standings later today or tomorrow. For now, here's the Week 16 schedule template. There's no Thursday game this week, so there's plenty of time to get in your picks:

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills ------->
Vikings @ Bengals ------->
Colts @ Chiefs ------->
Buccaneers @ Rams ------->
Browns @ Jets ------->
Cowboys @ Redskins ------->
Saints @ Panthers ------->
Titans @ Jaguars ------->
Broncos @ Texans ------->
Giants @ Lions ------->
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->
Steelers @ Packers ------->
Raiders @ Chargers ------->
Patriots @ Ravens ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles ------->

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers ------->


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 16 Picks!

*Dolphins beat Bills
Bengals beat Vikings
Broncos beat Texans
Titans beat Jaguars
Browns beat Jets
Panthers beat Saints
Chiefs beat Colts
Deadskins beat Cowgirls
Buccaneers beat Rams
Lions beat Giants
Seahawks beat Cardinals
Chargers beat Raiders
Steelers beat Packers
Patriots beat Ravens

Eagles beat Bears
(PHI 59 CHI 0)
(With the Dallas loss and the Eagles win! Philadelphia wins the NFC East)

49ers beat Falcons


----------



## CWe

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins 
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Packers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles 30-21

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## Silent Image

WEEK 16

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Packers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles 34-27

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers ------->


----------



## Daveyboy

*WEEK 16

*Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills ------->Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals ------->Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams ------->Rams
Browns @ Jets ------->Browns
Cowboys @ Redskins ------->Redskins
Saints @ Panthers ------->Saints
Titans @ Jaguars ------->jaguars
Broncos @ Texans ------->Broncos
Giants @ Lions ------->lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers ------->Steelers
Raiders @ Chargers ------->Raiders
Patriots @ Ravens ------->Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles ------->Bears 27-23

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers ------->49ers

I really need an * ..last chance.....


----------



## WhoDey85

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Browns
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions ------->Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Packers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles - 30-23

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 15 RESULTS*

EastWinds 11-5 *
Trendsetter 11-5 *
AliBaba 10-6
Chantellabella 10-6
CWe 10-6
Daveboy 10-6
Limmy 10-6
Prodigy 10-6
Silent Image 10-6
The Patriot 10-6
Zeppelin 10-6
Eimaj 9-7
F1X3R 9-7
anonymid 8-8
BTAG 8-8
minimized 8-8
WhoDey85 8-8


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 15*

1. WhoDey85: 148-75 *****
2. CWe: 144-79 ***
2. Limmy: 144-79 ***
2. EastWinds: 144-79 ***
5. Eimaj: 143-80 *****
6. minimized: 143-80 ****
7. anonymid: 142-81 ***
8. Silent Image: 140-83 ***
9. F1X3R:134-89 ****
10. AliBaba: 134-89 *
11. Prodigy: 132-91 ***
12. Daveyboy: 131-93
13. The Patriot: 130-93 *
14. Trendsetter: 129-94 **
14. Zeppelin: 129-95 **
16. BTAG: 126-97 *
17. Chantellabella: 121-102


----------



## BTAG

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Steelers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Bears 27-24

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## AliBaba

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Packers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles 34-31

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## Winds

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Packers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles 34-30

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Packers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles 28-22

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## The Patriot

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Browns
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins - The Cowboys couldn't beat a cold right now.
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions ------->Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Steelers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles 24-21

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> BILLS
Vikings @ Bengals -------> BENGALS
Colts @ Chiefs -------> CHIEFS
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> RAMS
Browns @ Jets -------> JETS
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> COWBOYS
Saints @ Panthers -------> PANTHERS
Titans @ Jaguars -------> JAGUARS
Broncos @ Texans -------> BRONCOS
Giants @ Lions -------> LIONS
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> SEAHAWKS
Steelers @ Packers -------> PACKERS
Raiders @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS
Patriots @ Ravens -------> PATRIOTS

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> EAGLES (20-17)

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ERS


----------



## F1X3R

I haven't seen any of the scores yet, scout's honor. Disregard if you like, only playing for pride at this point of the season.

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Browns
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Steelers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Eagles 34-27

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers


----------



## The Patriot

Have been without power since Saturday Night, power just returned for an hour ago, taking advantage now to just check out what I missed since I never got to see any Sunday Football at all. 

From what I see Panthers Beat Saints
Bengals Beat Minnesota
Denver Beat Houston 
Titans beat Jackonville
Indiana beat Kansas
Jets beat Browns Ugh 
Rams beat Tampa Bay
Apparently Dallas beat that cold 
Giants Won? Storm comes and the Giants win ah sigh
Giants beat Lions 
Really Really? Arizona Beat Seattle
Patriots Beat Ravens
Steelers beat Green Bay
Chargers beat Raiders
and Eagles Beat Bears

Now lets see if I get to see tonight game, if my power doesn't go out again. Really horrible storm here.


----------



## msax21

BTAG said:


> I'll never understand how Keenan Allen fell to us in the third round. I was shocked when we took him since we had a healthy Danario Alexander and Malcolm Floyd at the time. Then he wore a Raiders hat in public, which was a bad start, but now he's basically the unquestioned Offensive Rookie of the Year.


Him or Eddie Lacy


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 16 RESULTS*

anonymid 11-5 *
BTAG 11-5 *
CWe 11-5 *
EastWinds 11-5 *
Eimaj 11-5 *
F1X3R 11-5 *
AliBaba 10-6
chantellabella 10-6
The Patriot 10-6
WhoDey85 10-6
Limmy 9-7
Silent Image 9-7
Trendsetter 9-7
Prodigy 8-8
Daveyboy 5-11


----------



## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 16*

1. WhoDey85: 158-81 *****
2. CWe: 155-84 ****
2. EastWinds: 155-84 ****
4. Eimaj: 154-85 ******
5. anonymid: 153-86 ****
6. Limmy: 153-86 ***
7. Silent Image: 149-90 ***
8. F1X3R:145-94 *****
9. AliBaba: 144-95 *
10. minimized: 143-96 ****
11. Prodigy: 140-99 ***
12. The Patriot: 140-99 *
13. Trendsetter: 138-101 **
14. BTAG: 137-102 **
15. Daveyboy: 136-104
16. Chantellabella: 131-108
17. Zeppelin: 129-111 **


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 17*

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons ------->
Ravens @ Bengals ------->
Texans @ Titans ------->
Jaguars @ Colts ------->
Jets @ Dolphins ------->
Lions @ Vikings ------->
Redskins @ Giants ------->
Browns @ Steelers ------->
Packers @ Bears ------->
Broncos @ Raiders ------->
Bills @ Patriots ------->
Buccaneers @ Saints ------->
49ers @ Cardinals ------->
Chiefs @ Chargers ------->
Rams @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ------->


----------



## msax21

I'm just gonna post my picks this week even though I'm not in the competition

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons *Panthers*
Ravens @ Bengals *Bengals*
Texans @ Titans *Titans*
Jaguars @ Colts *Colts*
Jets @ Dolphins *Phins*
Lions @ Vikings *Lions*
Redskins @ Giants *Giants*
Browns @ Steelers *Steelers*
Packers @ Bears *Packers*
Broncos @ Raiders *Broncos*
Bills @ Patriots *Pats*
Buccaneers @ Saints* Saints*
49ers @ Cardinals *49ers*
Chiefs @ Chargers *Chargers*
Rams @ Seahawks *Seahawks*

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys *Eagles 37-17*


----------



## BTAG

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals (Please)
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Jets (Please)
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers (For the 6th seed.......hopefully)
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 34-24


----------



## Silent Image

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Jets
Lions @ Vikings -------> lions
Redskins @ Giants -------> giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> bears
Broncos @ Raiders -------> broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> cardinals
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> chargers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> eagles 35-17


----------



## Limmy

*Limmy's Week 17 Picks

*Panthers beat Falcons
Bengals beat Ravens
Colts beat Jaguars
Dolphins beat Jets
Lions beat Vikings
Deadskins beat Giants
Steelers beat Browns
Titans beat Texans
Cardinals beat 49ers
Packers beat DA BURS
Patriots beat Bills
Saints beat Buccaneers
Broncos beat Raiders
Chargers beat Chiefs
Seahawks beat Rams
EAGLES beat Cowgirls 
(PHI 14534382573281538219531259732157321965723185732179 - Dal negative 3)


----------



## Zeeshan

And what is limmys pick for NFL 2013 MVP

Payton Manning?


----------



## CWe

*WEEK 17*

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Redskins @ Giants -------> Redskins
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 24-13


----------



## Daveyboy

Daveyboy 5-11 .....:?

*WEEK 17

*Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons ------->Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals ------->Bengals
Texans @ Titans ------->Titans
Jaguars @ Colts ------->Jaguars
Jets @ Dolphins ------->Jets
Lions @ Vikings ------->Lions
Redskins @ Giants ------->Redskins
Browns @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Packers @ Bears ------->Bears
Broncos @ Raiders ------->Raiders
Bills @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints ------->Saints
49ers @ Cardinals ------->Cardinals
Chiefs @ Chargers ------->Chiefs
Rams @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ------->Eagles 20-17


----------



## Eimaj

*Week 17*

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 31-21


----------



## WhoDey85

*WEEK 17*

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 38-23


----------



## AliBaba

*WEEK 17

*Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 45-24


----------



## anonymid

WEEK 17

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Jets
Lions @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys (28-27)


----------



## anonymid

*chantellabella*

Sunday:

Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 24-17

*Prodigy*

Sunday:

Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles

*Trendsetter*

Sunday:

Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Jets
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Panthers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles, 27-20


----------



## The Patriot

WEEK 17

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys (34-31)


----------



## F1X3R

*WEEK 17*

Sunday:

Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins ------->Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
49ers @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 28-13


----------



## BTAG

I'm at a loss for words. One win against the Chiefs' B team , and we're in. Thanks a bunch Bengals and Jets!


----------



## anonymid

*WEEK 17 RESULTS*

AliBaba 14-2 *
BTAG 14-2 *
msax21 14-2 *
WhoDey85 13-3
chantellabella 12-4
CWe 12-4
F1X3R 12-4
Limmy 12-4
Prodigy 12-4
Silent Image 12-4
The Patriot 12-4
Trendsetter 12-4
anonymid 10-6
Eimaj 10-6
Daveyboy 9-7


----------



## anonymid

Congrats to *WhoDey85*, 2013 SAS NFL Pick 'em champion! :yay

*FINAL STANDINGS*

*1. WhoDey85: 171-84 ******
2. CWe: 167-88 ****
3. Limmy: 165-90 ***
4. Eimaj: 164-91 ******
5. anonymid: 163-92 ****
6. Silent Image: 161-94 ***
7. AliBaba: 158-97 **
8. F1X3R:157-98 *****
9. EastWinds: 155-100 ****
10. Prodigy: 152-103 ***
11. The Patriot: 152-103 *
12. Trendsetter: 150-105 **
13. BTAG: 151-104 ***
14. Daveyboy: 145-110
15. minimized: 143-112 ****
16. Chantellabella: 143-112
17. Zeppelin: 129-126 **


----------



## Silent Image

If I wasn't such a homer with the Ravens, I could have been 3rd place lol


----------



## Daveyboy

Congrats to the Bengal fan....

And thanks to anonymid and Cam for your work and patience this season....


----------



## WhoDey85

Thanks, good year guys! 8) Shout out to Cam and Anoymid for running it this year again.


----------



## CWe

Damn! close but no cigar. Congrats Whodey!

I had fun and will surely play again next year.


----------



## Eimaj

Yes, was fun.


----------



## Eimaj

Good picking Whodey


----------



## Limmy

3rd place


----------



## Cam1

Congrats, Whodey! 

Thanks for finishing up the season, Anonymid


----------

